# The Penis Game



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

This is a game I found was funny in another forum. It is similar to the Pants game but instead you take movie titles or show titles and add or replace a word with 'penis'


For example:
*Saving Ryan's Penis
The Texas Penis Massacre
Big Mama's Penis*


Post some of your own titles.
Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Thin Red Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Civil Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Finding Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Lion Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Rocky Penis Picture Show


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Raider


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Hard (Die)
Blazing Penis (Saddles)
Penis Academy (police)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Good Penis Hunting


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Micky Blue Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

About A Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Love Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Once Upon A Penis In Mexico


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Beautiful Penis


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

It figures you guys would be the first to come over.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Broken Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Broken Penis


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

Damn RG69, your good with this penis game.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah but it took you to think of it great idea.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Cool Penis Luke


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Lightning Penis


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

:d


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Pirate's of the Carribean The Curse of the Black Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Winnie the Pooh and Penis Too


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

On Golden Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Rider


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

My big fat greek penis (wedding)
Dawn of the Penis (dead)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Ace Ventura Penis Detective


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

Along Came Penis (Polly)
Black Penis Down (Hawk)
How the Grinch Stole Penis.
Penis in the Middle (Malcom)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

50 First Penises


----------



## BritChick (Jan 1, 2005)

Alright here's my best efforts   

It's a Wonderful Penis
The Incredible Penis
Risky Penis
You've Got Penis
Minority Penis
The Remains of the Penis
One Eyed Penis
The Burning Penis 
Vertical Penis
Penis Wars


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Falls


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Effect


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Big Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Get Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Off


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

To Kill A Mocking Penis


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

Me, Myself and Penis (Irene)
Good Morning, Penis (Vietnam)
Planet of the Penises [Apes]
Whats eating Gilbert's Penis [Grape]
The Hunt for the Red Penis [October]


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Sweet Home Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Peter Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Freaky Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Not Another Teenage Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Scary Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Scary Penis Two


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Scary Penis Three


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisbusters.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Sleepy Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Hot Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Expectations


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

When Penis Met Sally


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis in Seattle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Scorpion Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Walking Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Rundown


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Crouching Tiger Hidden Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Muppets Christmas Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Whisperer


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

I dream of Penis (jeanie)
I love Penis (Lucy)
Penis: The vampire slayer (Buffy)
The perfect penis (score)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis In The Cupboard


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Vertical Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Penis To Remember


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Sling Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis and the Tramp


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis of the Jungle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis The Barbarian


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Emporers New Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Penis's Tale


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Shanghi Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Knights


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

aww...er.....can you like....leave us some penis to play with? So far you have most of the good penises.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Enter The Penis (dragon)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> aww...er.....can you like....leave us some penis to play with? So far you have most of the good penises.


story of my life


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

13th Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Management


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

There Was A Crooked Penis (Man)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

My Left Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Rosemary's Penis


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2005)

good ones gazer


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Looking For Mr. Goodpenis.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> good ones gazer


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Wide Shut


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> good ones gazer


Hi Crono, did you come to play with penises also?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

7 1/2 Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Seven Penises In Tibet


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Max The Road Warrior


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Pitch Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

End Of Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Spy Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Behind Enemy Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Hard Penis  what? rain...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Superpenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Pump Up The Penis (volume)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Octopenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A View To A Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Who Loved Me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

101 Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Midsummer Night's Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Romeo and Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Dolittle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Head of Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Meet Joe Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Pee Wee's Big Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Purple Penis


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

I have created a monster.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Hamburger Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have created a monster.





			
				maniclion said:
			
		

> Like Marshall said "I've created a monster"
> nobody wants listen to Manic no more....


that's what manic said once upon a time...


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Ummm, Wow


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Burger


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Raising Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Park Bigger Longer and Uncut


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Express


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Midnight Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Goldpenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Vanishing Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Towering Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Lethal Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Drunken Penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis of Zorro


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Recall


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Impossible


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Rising


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Enemy of the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Once Upon a Penis In China


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Con Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Young Penises (guns)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Rambo First Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Demolition Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Full Metal Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Dirty Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Big Red Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Of Arabia

The Hand That Rocks The Penis

Stop! Or My Penis Will Shoot


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Pumping Penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Pretty Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis In The Garden Of Good And Evil


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Penis To Kill


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Burning Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Pie


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Crown Affair


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Clockwork Penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

I cant even think of that many movies with more than one word titles, Damn!


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Penis

Throw Penis From The Train

Close Encounters Of The Penis Kind

An American Penis In London

Who's Afraid Of Virginia's Penis.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

somebody's got competition...


or should I say "penis-envy". 

LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Bloodpenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Scarpenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The God Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Almighty


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Impact


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Deep Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Secret Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Fried Green Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Around The Penis In 80 Days

Journey to the Center Of The Penis

Apocalypse Penis

Attack Of The Penis Tomatoes


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Driving Miss Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

if this is supposed to be like aversion therapy it isn't working


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Few Good Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Eleven


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Perfect Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Bang The Penis Slowly

Penis Of The Apes

Penis John Malkovich

The Last Penis On Earth



...more like Perversion therapy, rock.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

O Penis Where Art Thou


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

very much so


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Natural Born Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Identity


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Conspiracy Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Briefs


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Big Penis In Little China

Bill & Ted's Penis Adventure

Bill & Ted's Bogus Penis

The Blair Witch Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Star Trek Deep Penis Nine


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Badder Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

40,000 Leagues Under The Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Placcid


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Stir of Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis And Clyde

Bram Stoker's Penis

Frankenpenis

Penisproof Monk


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Starter


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Havana Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Dancing


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis and Joon


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis On A Hot Thin Roof

Penis B. Demented

Penis of the Corn

Penis Slickers


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Crying Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Escape From New Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Edward Penis Hands


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Man With No Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis and Louise


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Too Young To Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Legends of the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Don't Look In The Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Taking Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Clear & Present Penis

Penis Hand Luke

Rebel Without a Penis

Run Penis Run


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Edward Penis Hands



haha


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penises In The Mist


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Strong Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisrunner


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Peniser


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Madame Penisfly


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Man in the Iron Penis

Man With the Golden Penis

The Penis After tomorrow

The Day The Penis Stood Still


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i told my daughter to put a pizza in the oven for her and my son.... she came back upstairs n i said " did you put a penis in?"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

my daughter is 13 n she is asking if that is you in your avatar?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisfield 8


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Gone With The Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Whatever happened To Baby Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

There's Something About Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Dead Penis Walking

Dead Penis Society

Dead Penis on Campus

Desperately Seeking Penis

Detroit Rock Penis


...affirmative.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Glass Penis. hey i have one of those.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

aka The Penis Menagerie


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> The Glass Penis. hey i have one of those.




only one?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Dude Where's My Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Little Penis (nicky)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> only one?


so far


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Boy


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2005)

Ironmag penises:

Rock's Whoring Penis

MaxMirkin's Penis Apology

Poll:  Would you monitor your children's penis activity?

Put those penis phones to some use

Holy Penis!

Crono's Official Penis War

Can somebody help me meet penis requirements for a game?

Your penis on post whoring

SUPER penis up???

I'm starting to get penis!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

8 Crazy Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Detroit Rock Penis
you are reading my mind... the tomato one too...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> Ironmag penises:
> 
> Rock's Whoring Penis
> 
> ...


are you trying to get my attention?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Dial M for Penis

Dog Penis Afternoon

Drugstore Penis

Last Penis Standing


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Rebel Without a Penis
this too...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

High Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Detroit Rock Penis
> you are reading my mind... the tomato one too...




ah, dirty minds think alike.

sigmund would have a field day with us.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Killers


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

sometimes a cigar is just a cigar and sometimes it isn't


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2005)

In high school I was known for writing in black ink somewhere visible:

My
Penis
Black

- it was supposed to be "My Pen is Black" if I ever got caught


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Peniscatcher


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2005)

The Good, the Bad, and the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> In high school I was known for writing in black ink somewhere visible:
> 
> My
> Penis
> ...


 
i have to pee_ realllly_ bad.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penises of Fury


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penises Of Thunder


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisland (tiger)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Who Framed Roger Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Heavy Penis (metal)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I am officially declaring 2005 as being :The Chinese Year Of The Penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Tomb Raider The Cradle of Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I am officially declaring 2005 as being :The Chinese Year Of The Penis.


my favorite


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Crocodile Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Mission to Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Island Of Dr. Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis From Alcatraz


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Interview With A Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Prior to my last post, my penis informed me that this thread is a prime example of phallic discrimination.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

and how is that?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Last Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Eating Penis (Raoul)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Grumpy Old Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Beverly Hills Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Starsky and Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Breaking All The Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis After Tomorrow


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Stepford Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Salem's Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Around The Penis In 80 Days


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Chronicals of Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Harry Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis By The Lake


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

my penis states: (and I quote),"You ppl are poking fun at us.(excuse the pun) 
How can you pick on someone so defenseless. We have no friggin' arms with which to strike back. Penises are gentle creatures. We need love and smiles and pampering."

hmm. I think my penis needs therapy.
Nurse!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Other Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Who Cried


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Who Came In From The Cold


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

well my pussy feels utterly neglegted but please no vagina monologues


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Behind The Green Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

touche'


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Lagoon


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Baby


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Little Penis Of Horrors


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> touche'


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Legend of the Three Penises.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Drowning Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Gone In 60 Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis 66


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Three Men and a Little Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Mr. Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Daycare


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Cop


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>




watch where u point that sabre.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i promise


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Jagged Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Moonpenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Shadow of the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Boxing Penis (helana)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

you handle the epee' well.

the force is strong with you.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Shadow of the Penis




good film.

always thought julian sands was underrated.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Out Of Penis (Africa)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Who Went Up a Hill, but Came Down a Mountain


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i love julian sands have you seen boxing helena?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

All The Pretty Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Fresh Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Even Cowgirls Get the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Breakfast Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

St. Elmo's Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i love julian sands have you seen boxing helena?




ofcourse, my kind of movie .finally got it on dvd.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Wrong Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Alexander The Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Beyond Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Girl Penised


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Hannah & Her Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Scarlet Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

A Hard Day's Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Original Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

How Stella Got Her Penis Back


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

House of 1000 Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis of Dracula


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Corsican Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

How to Lose a Penis in 10 Days


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

See, this is the kind of shit that happens when I am away. DAMN IT! WHY CAN'T IT HAPPEN WHEN I'M ONLINE!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

there are so many good one with one word...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis now


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> The Corsican Penises




now you are reading my mind.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Last Penis In Paris


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

How Green Was My Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Up In Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Talented Mr. Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis To Perdition


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis From the Crypt


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis of Endearment


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Ivy


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAargh!

I can't stop!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Deep End Of The Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAargh!
> 
> I can't stop!


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Like It Hot


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis O'leander


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>




U a proud member of Penile Anonymous too?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

aaaaaaahhhhhhhh i just asked my daughter for a small slice of penis n a rum n coke..


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

at this rate we'll both still be in here in 2008.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

coke though i got that right it could have been worse...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll have a penis martini, shaken not stirred.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i told rock last night i'm breaking his 1,000 posts in 1 day record. i didn't plan on today but this is fun. i love movies...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

This Is Spinal Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I'll have a penis martini, shaken not stirred.


right away mr. bond.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Mighty Joe Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Fat Penis (Albert)
National Penis (Treasure)
Christmas With The Penises (Kranks)
Penis' 12 (Ocean's)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Fear.Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Cemetary


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

All About Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Shadows


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i told rock last night i'm breaking his 1,000 posts in 1 day record. i didn't plan on today but this is fun. i love movies...




I could not agree with you more Miss Moneypenny.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Cry Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i don't get moneypenny


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Story


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Little Penis  mermaid.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Stallion of The Cimmeron


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Away


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

miss moneypenny


http://www.mjnewton.demon.co.uk/bond/mpenny.htm


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Of The Mohicans


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Dances With Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisspotting


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

here's_your_martini_mr._bond


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

My Own Private Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Spy Who Penised Me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Red Penis Diaries


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> here's_your_martini_mr._bond




thank you.

please, call me James.


arggggggggh. Thoughts of Austin Powers begone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Games


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Wag The Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i made a cd of bond tunes for my son,  "imbondjamesbondyouidiot", this was my favorite.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Tombpenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Man In The Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

so tell me who is your favorite bond?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Why Do Penises Fall In Love


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

you are very welcomehttp://www.free-mp3s.net/mp3/Moby_James_Bond_Theme.mp3


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

angelina jolie... roger moore but she should be next


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I can't believe billybob cheated on her.

crazy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i need to rent a bunch of them and watch them with tyler i think it's been a long time.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Of Oz


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

he's odd but i liked slingblade


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I like the older bonds best.

Pussygalore. what more can I say.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Alice in Penisland


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll rent those first then.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

billybob is talented, musically also but that doesn't means he's not a dick in private life.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Tesla is going to rent movies now what should I request?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I think this is my best one yet.



Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

He said shows also right, and Im changeing it alittle
Giligans Pussy


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Full pussy


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

whos the pussy


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Tesla is going to rent movies now what should I request?




bond or other?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i liked my crouching tiger hidden penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

my two pussy's


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

any


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Family pussy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

First Penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Pussy Park


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Resevior Pussy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Fear and Penising In Las Vegas


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Pimp My Pussy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Zen and the Art Of Penis Maintenance


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Incredibles


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

what made you name your girl Tesla?

that's a great name.

misunderstood genius that man.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

my daughter is disagreeing she want'd bond lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> what made you name your girl Tesla?
> 
> that's a great name.
> 
> misunderstood genius that man.


she is named for Nicola Tesla.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Pussy-Doo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The League Of Extordinary Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> my daughter is disagreeing she want'd bond lol




well in that case:

Goldfinger

or

From Russia With Love

or

The Spy Who Loved Me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

thanks.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The little penis that could


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> she is named for Nicola Tesla.




I know but what made u name her after a little known inventor?


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Attack of the 50 Foot Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i know some of them but don't remember much from bond movies on the other hand i remember every heartbeat of 13th Warrior, Desperado...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Nature and Nature's laws lay hid in night:
God said, "Let Tesla be", and all was light.


hello Tesla.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Honey I shrunk th penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

that's beautiful I've never heard it before.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Antonio has been known to have that effect on women.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Mousepenis... lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

I like the Blonde Viking better not Bulvai but the other one...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

the one who's pic i put in what is your favorite sex fantasy ...


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

A tale of two penises


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The truth about cats and penises


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Space penis
Penis  Jam


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis to Smoochy


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Reloaded


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis of Penzance


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Phython


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

One flew over the penis nest


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The elctric kool-aid penis test


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I know but what made u name her after a little known inventor?


my name is marcia and i read about him for school like in 7th grade i was a science nut and wanted to change my name to nicola.... but Tesla is just a beautiful name so Tesla Mariah.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Vladimir Kulich


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Penis Reloaded


okay okay i like this one...


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Kindergarden Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

no dennis storhoi


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

legends of the penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

but i'm marking that site as a favorite he's nice too thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

spitfire try songs _if i could walk on penis_...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Flashpenis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Whats Eating Gilberts Penis

Im trying to find some good songs if anyone has any good ones
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41158


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Smells Like Teen P_____


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

you're welcome.

I remember him in the film, your Norseman.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Temptation of Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

did you see the pic?


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis to heaven


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

end of last page


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

we have the same hairstylist, he and I.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Hall


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Phantom Penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Its raining penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> we have the same hairstylist, he and I.


i see the back of you in your gallery...


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

My fair penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Penising Mrs Daisey


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

War of the Penises


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The Green Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Inferno.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

So I married a penis murder


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Mrs Penisfire


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Train


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Moulin Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Tesla is probably writing down the names of movies at the rental place...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisface


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Far and Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Gangs of New Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Penis Named Desire


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Schindler's Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis of a Woman


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penising With The Enemy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Face Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

robert dimaggio should award us Honorary Penile Degrees.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Jeopardy


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Sex, Penis & Videotape


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Seven Penises for Seven Brothers


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisgate


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisferatu


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Uncle Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Six Million Dollar Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The YaYa Penishood


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

How to Make An American Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisgazer69


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisn' in the Rain


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

American Penis in London


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis White & the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> Penisgazer69


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

SpongeBob SquarePenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Wild Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Bounce


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Stunt Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Of Arabia


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penises of Eastwick


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

A penis in time


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The Bionic Penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

THe penis of frankenstein


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

White Penis Can't Jump


White Men Can't Penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Over the tuscan penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

A Penis Is Born


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Stand By Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Funny Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

What's Up Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Gump


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Boulevard


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Cowboy Penis or

Penis Up?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2005)

_ALBOB Jones and the Last Crusade of his Penis. _


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Fall Of The Penis Of Usher


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The penis and I


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisheit 451


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis And The Pendulum


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Big 
I figuered it just worked


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Fast Penis at Ridgemont High


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

THe penis of the opera


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2005)

_The Passion of the...  _


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Frankenpenis Must Be Destroyed


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

the penis of anne frank (sorry)


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

how stella got her penis back


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Abominable Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis FROM THE MUMMY'S TOMB


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis, Penis, Penis

Toro, Toro, Toro  i hope so


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The penis supremacy


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Penis, Penis, Penis
> 
> Toro, Toro, Toro  i hope so


?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i'm falling asleep


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Of The Bride


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

dont tell mom but the penis is dead


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

isn't that a movie?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis House


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis in seatle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Caddypenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> Penis Of The Bride


this one deserves an award...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Ferris Bueller's Penis Off


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

John Carpenter's Vampires


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh, I duno
How the Penis was won


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2005)

_This thread makes me sick!  _


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

oops vampires penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> this one deserves an award...




hmm. exactly what kind of award?


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Gone with the penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

the mino award


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

A Penis Called Wanda


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

unless you had something else in mind


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> the mino award



I was afraid you'd say that.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

now this one deserves an award.


A Fistful Of Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Flintstones in Viva Rock Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

well i'm waking up now


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Hillbillies


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The lion penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

heeeeeeeeere kitty ,kitty.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

My Favorite Penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> The Penis Hillbillies


I thought about that
when penises attack


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

who wants to marry a penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> The Penis Hillbillies




Now that's just wrong.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

my big fat greek penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

the penis of the navigator


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Four Penises & a Funeral


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Revenge of the Penis Panther


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Call of the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Snow Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Chocopenis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

well well...


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Monty Python and the holy penis


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Monty Python's The meaning of penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> well well...


 ooh that is nice.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Monty Python's the penis of brian


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Debbie Does Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Pokepenis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

For Your Penis Only


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Duece Bigalow Male Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Toy Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Barefoot In The Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penises Prefer Blondes


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis It Forward


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Kid


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisbusters


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Stain


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penising Forester


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis, Interrupted


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Blue Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis in 60 Seconds


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Hawaii   (^ moon)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Shania Twain


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> Penis in 60 Seconds


no fair....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Invisable Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no fair....




hehe


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Joe vs the penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

oh i love the commercial where the guys are in the truck n one is singing i feel like a woman...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I dedicate this one to rockgazer.


Good Penis Hunting


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i think i said that on page 1 or 2


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis of Wrath


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i'm smiling and i can't think AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Catcher in the Rye


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penishog Day


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

2 good movies


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

why u smiling?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Robopenis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

2001: A Penis Odyssey


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

girls go figure


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Girls, Penises, Girls


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

James & the Giant Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Postman Always Penises Twice


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Milk Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Jesus Christ Superpenis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

The Longest Penis 

(the longest yard )


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Leaving Las Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis All the Way


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

Around the penis in 80 days


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis & the Pussycats


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penising Field


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Field


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

The man with one red penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Jurassic Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Footpenis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis of the Damned


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

The penis and mrs jones


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Land Before Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Concrete Penis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

the best little Penishouse in Texas


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

To Sir With Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

O Penis, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

the Boy In The Plastic Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Lunch


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Felix The Penis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

Fritz the Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Never Say Penis Again


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

The penis and Mrs muir


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis on Elm St.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

VanPenising


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The penis and Mrs muir




good one


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

one flew over the Penis' nest


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Kama Sutra: A Penis of Love


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Faces Of Penis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisville horror


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis At The Gates


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Exorpenis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

the good,the bad and the Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

A Kid in King Arthur's Penis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

Goldilocks and the 3 penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Silence Of The Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> The Exorpenis




I often think my penis is possessed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

polterpenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

the Masque of the Red Penis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

Bad penis rising


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Creature From The Penis Lagoon


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

I, Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis And The Rainbow


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I often think my penis is possessed.


you just know i'll bite...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Adventures of Rocky and Peniswinkle


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

the History of the penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penisraiser


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

bites are fine as long as they are followed by licks.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Charlie's Angels: PenisThrottle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Pardon Me Your Teeth Are In My Penis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

Full metal penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Pardon Me Your Teeth Are In My Penis




i love that film


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Wes Craven's New Penis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

Alice in Penisland


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Terminator 3: Rise of the Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Captain Kronos, penis Hunter


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis of Darkness


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

It's a Wonderful Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

hammer!


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

To Kill a Mockingpenis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Pianis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis and Mr. Chicken


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Mr. Penis Goes to Washington


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> The Pianis


 lol but nice movie.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Bravepenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Usual Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> lol but nice movie.




sad movie


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Attraction


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Sense


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

the Sixth Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Best Penis of Our Lives


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Misty For Me


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Butch Penis and the Sundance Kid


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Toy Penis 2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Who Knew Too Much


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Elephant Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Rider On The Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

All Penis on the Western Front


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Marathon Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Adventures of Penis Hood


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

how many posts u have today?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis in the grey flannel suit


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Marathon Penis




my autobiography


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> how many posts u have today?


 how do you find out?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis in Winter


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> my autobiography


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> how do you find out?




I dunno . I figure I have about 100 here.


and counting...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>




love at 1st shag.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

there's a way to find out but i don't know it


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> there's a way to find out but i don't know it




yea I suppose you're right.

haven't been here in a while tho so I don't recall.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

your love at 1st shag comment is # 666 in this thread .....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

Assault on Penis 13


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

it's way more then 100 i think


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> your love at 1st shag comment is # 666 in this thread .....




hmm.

what a coincidence.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry, Wrong Penis


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

Attack of the 50 foot Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm not good at counting.

I think with my penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i want to do so many evil things...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Neverending Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

you have our attention


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> The Neverending Penis




haha


wishful thinking.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Absent-minded Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Everlasting


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Forever


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

What Penises May Come


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Any Given Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Astronaut's Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Bend It Like Beckham


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Romancing the Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Bridget Jones's Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Queen


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I hate U Mino!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Quest for Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

so what movies did tesla get?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Captain Penis's Mandolin


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

the league of extrordinary gentlemen for me


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Dirty Dancing: Penis Nights


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

n i don't know what else yet


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis of the Pagans


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

E.T. The Extra Testicle


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> E.T. The Extra Testicle


Bone home !


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis in Love


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Wuthering Penis .... a very sad story...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm starting to loathe the word "penis"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

She'Gotta Have Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> She'Gotta Have Penis



hey. your autobiography.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I'm starting to loathe the word "penis"


Pussy At Tiffany's ?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Touch of Pussy?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

uh oh Pussy Kisses .... (Stolen)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Cannibal Pussies in the Avocado Jungle of Death


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

An Officer And A Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Lovers and other Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

you're like the energazer bunny


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Like Penis For Chocolate


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> you're like the energazer bunny


worse. are you getting sleepy?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Like Penis For Chocolate




 i like that one


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

sleepy no but i feel like i got hit over the head with a big dildo.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Chariots of Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

sorry hopefully we won't walk around saying penis by mistake after this...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Eat Drink Man Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Untamed Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll never be able to watch another movie without thinking about PENISES again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Romance With a Double Penis    (bass)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Favour, The Watch and the Very Big Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Of Penis Bondage


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Peniszilla


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Sliding Penises


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Of Penis Bondage




nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Children of a Lesser Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Fabulous Penis Boys


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

In the Heat of the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Peggy Sue Got Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Gazer , we deserve our own stars on the hollywood walk on fame.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Taming Of The Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I've Heard the Penises Singing


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis in Black


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Kiss Penis Again (me)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

My Penis Vinny


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Invasion of the Penis Snatchers


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

My Penis With Andre


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> Gazer , we deserve our own stars on the hollywood walk on fame.


and shall we put our hand prints in there?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Invasion of the Penis Snatchers




downright frightening.

where's my chastity belt.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Forbidden Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> and shall we put our hand prints in there?




I'll put my penis print while reciting something written by desade.

all in a cinematic way ofcourse.


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

About a Penis (boy)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

9 Penises (months)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Space Penises (Cowboy)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Coal Miner's Penis (Daughter)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Kill Penis Vol 1 & 2 (Bill)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Deep Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis (Ring)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Be Penis (Cool)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis (Fame)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

4 Weddings and a Penis (Funeral)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Driving Miss Penis (Daisy)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Jurrasic Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Black Penis (Sheep)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Without A Cause


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Remains of the Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Beauty and the Penis (Beast)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

A Penis Runs Through It


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

101 Penises (Dalmations)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I got my second penis....

I mean ,wind.


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Ledgends of The Penis (Fall)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> 101 Penises (Dalmations)




are they spotted?


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Scorpion Penis (King)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Star Trek: The Undiscovered Penis


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis hard (Die)


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Hard, with a vengence.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I'll put my penis print while reciting something written by desade.
> 
> all in a cinematic way ofcourse.


the marquis desade?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

Naked Penis 33 and a third


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

The whole nine penis'


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

My Fair Penis (Lady)


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gone with the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Penis Hard, with a vengence.


Cool Penis Luke


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis and I (King)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Almost Penis (Famous)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis 54 (Studio)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Boogie Penis (Nights)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Viva Las Penis (Vegas)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Jailhouse Penis (Rock)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Wild Penis (America)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> the marquis desade?




yep


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

The six million dollar penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i like him


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Allmighty (Bruce)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i like him




have u seen the movie Quills?


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

My penis Vinnie


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Mighty Penises (Ducks)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> have u seen the movie Quills?


yes


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

"There is nothing either fundamentally good, nor anything fundamentally evil; everything is relative, relative to our point of view???This point once established, it is extremely possible that something, perfectly indifferent in itself, may be indeed distasteful in your eyes, but may be most delicious in mine; and immediately I find it pleasing, immediately I find it amusing, regardless of our inability to agree in assigning a character to it, should I not be a fool to deprive myself of it merely because you condemn it????The Marquis de Sade from The 120 Days of Sodom.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

The princess penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

cool. very. now say penis.... sorry


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

wicker penis
penis homicide
Napolean penis
penis ball
wild penis
bill and penis' excellent adventures
meet joe penis


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

penis 9/11


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

penis recall


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

license to penis


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

the man with the golden penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Peanuts


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

a christmas penis


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

penis roads


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

the karate penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

does anyone know how to find out top 10 posters? there is a way but


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

back to the penis


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 1, 2005)

debbie does penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i said that  lol


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I think we've covered just about every penis.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

luke, how is your penis today?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i'm listening


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

brb i need to check on tesla


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i'm listening




she listens with her eyes.


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> luke, how is your penis today?


Uh, I predict hard. 

For 1 cookie: Can you guess why?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

why?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

lol nevermind


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> lol nevermind



And may I present clue number 1.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

ah I get it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah n shae begs to watch ....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

answer is still no


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

I don't get play here at all!    Only good thing is watching.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i'm trying to think of john wayne i know i knew some once upon a time no clue now


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Which never happens so I am fucked.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

movies penises ....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

oh damn whats that i w val kilmer as john holmes


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

john wayne bobbitt  ?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

deep inside vanessa del penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

john wayne movies are penis-proof.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

oh that makes sense... hmmm wait i can't think with clothes on


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> oh that makes sense... hmmm wait i can't think with clothes on



u mean you've been wearin clothes the whole time?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

what about jerry lewis?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

no i just put them on to go check on tesla


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

the Nutty Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Bellpenis...


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

How The Penis Stole Christmas


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The cat in the Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

You've got Penis (Mail)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Lilo and Penis (Stich)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Haunted Penis (Mansion)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Batpenis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

American Penis In London


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Indiana Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Who's Minding the Penis?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

hmmmmm shae's naked


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Treasure Penis (Island)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Family Penis (Man)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Face Penis (Off)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Monster's Penis (Ball)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Intolrible Penis (Cruilty)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis Coast.


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Draft (Back)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Mansion


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Charlie's Penises (Angels)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

pe·nis
Pronunciation: 'pE-n&s
Function: noun
Inflected Form: plural pe·nes /'pE-(")nEz/ or pe·nis·es
: the male copulatory organ of a higher vertebrate animal that in mammals including humans usually functions as the channel by which urine leaves the body and is typically a cylindrical organ that is suspended from the pubic arch, contains a pair of large lateral corpora cavernosa and a smaller ventromedial corpus cavernosum containing the urethra, and has a terminal glans enclosing the ends of the corpora cavernosa, covered by mucous membrane, and sheathed by a foreskin continuous with the skin covering the body of the organ


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Blade Penis (Trinity)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Sling Penis (Blade)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Calm


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Crying Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penishiker


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Superpenis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penistar Galactica


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Pretty in Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Space Penis (Jam)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

A Penis Of Their Own (League)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

A League of Extrodnary Penises (Gentilman)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Gothipenis (Gothika)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Wonder Penis (Woman)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Day After Penis (Tomorrow)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis In Pink


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

16 Penises


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Interview with a Penis (Vampire)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Mcguire (Jerry)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Green Penis (Mile)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The 8th Penis (Mile)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Get Penis (Shorty)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

de ja penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

ATTACK OF THE PUPPET Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

want to switch to doing it with songs ?


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis in The City (Sex)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

smokin penis?


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> want to switch to doing it with songs ?


Penis Bangs (She)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Great Balls Of Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I just Penised to say I love you


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

a rush of penis to the head lol


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Streets With No Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Beautyfull Penis (Day)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

I love Rock and Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> a rush of penis to the head lol




good penis

i  
 mean

album


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

I got you Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Pass the Penis On The Left hand Side


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

If I can Turn Back Penis (Time)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

P-e-i-n-i-s (p-i-m-p)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

seems harder with songs


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Livin La Vida Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

your penis is a wonderland


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

You Drive Me Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

wind beneath my penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Jailhouse Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I wanna hold your Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Yellow Penis (Submerine)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Jailhouse Penis




let's not go there.


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Avinue


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

penis in the sky with diamonds


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

ltttle red penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Only Penis (One)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

cradle of penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

no this blows movies are better


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

In the midnight hour , she cried more, more more......


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis In The Hat


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

agreed


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Great Mouse Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

a penis in the hand is worth 2 in the bush


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

*Penis*(Female version of Pie)

*Driving Down West
got quickly wet,
when I see a guy in a red corvette
Hope he notices 
I pull him over and he says,
"Your hot"
Me: "I know. what you got in the pants?"
"you know its my penis"*


 I'm bad!


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I dub this site "PenisMagazine"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

A Fistfull of Penis might have ben the best one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

915 posts


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Sexual Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

wow


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

I love Rock and Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Biddi Biddi Pe-nis (Bom-Bom)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Hit me Penis One More Time


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Some penis Outhere (where)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Driver


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Red Neck Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i will never look at my penis the same way again


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Summer of Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Walks (Jeasus)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Me against the penis (music)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The new Penis Plan (Workout)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Overnight Penis (Celebrity)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Its gonna be Penis (Me)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Bridge Over The River Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Tearing Up my penis (heart)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis in Low Places (friends)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Surprise


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

I wanna Love you penis (Forever)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Penis Surprise


Oh my my, seeing penis...seeing penis!


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

With Penis (you)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

After Dark, My Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penises of Summer (Boys)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Accidental Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey Penis! (Ya)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Love the way you move (I)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i cant spell penus anymore


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

penis hilton


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

I don't need You Penis (Anymore)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> penis hilton


Nichole Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

who'll stop the penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Queer Penis For a Straight Cock.


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Away (Fly)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

First Wives Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Something to Penis About


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Out of Carolina


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Evrybody Loves Penis (Reymond)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

the penis within


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Sex Penis (Monster)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Help Me Penis (Ronda)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Pour some Penis on Me


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

the penis collector


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh give me a home, where the penis can rome......


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis on the Fourth of July


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

where the pussy and the balls can play...


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

That Thing You Penis (Do)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Full Penis (House)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Improvement (Home)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Simple Penis (Life)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penisshank Redemption


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

My big fat abnoxious Penis (fieance)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Real Penis (World)


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Cheaper by the Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penisbowl (Super)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis 57


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis Gump


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Aristapenises (Aristacats)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Wizard Of Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Ace Ventura When Penis Calls


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis who shagged me


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

penismember


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Austin Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Who has any penis jokes?


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

His penis is so big, it has a zip code!


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

His penis is so big, it has to be in a seprate car when driving.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

A Cool, Dry Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

His penis is so big, it got a role in a movie instead of him: Godzilla VS The Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

My Big Fat Greek Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Batman and Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Cat On A Hot Tin Penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis and dickhead (Beavus and Butthead)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

8 penises in a duffelbag


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

whats the movie where burt renolds keeps trying to kill himself and everything goes wrong?


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penis The Barbarian


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> whats the movie where burt renolds keeps trying to kill himself and everything goes wrong?


No help from the penis gallery.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

reynolds oops


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Wonder Penis (Woman)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Penises in Toyland


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

the other penis (sister)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Willy Wonka and the penis factory


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

racing penis (Stripes)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

weekend at penis' (Bernies)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Weard penis (Science)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

nickleback feeling way too damn penis


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Big Penis (Daddy)


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> nickleback feeling way too damn penis


FUCKER! YOU GOT POST 1000!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Where do broken penises go?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

so vanity got 666 i want that one especially right now


----------



## Shae (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, bed time for me. I got a Kingpin to kill at the I.M. wars. 

Good Penis...er, night.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The End


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

see u shae.

nice penising with you


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Independence Penis (well she lit up the sky that 4th of july  that one)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

nite shae


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> see u shae.
> 
> nice penising with you


 you staying?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

or gone already?


----------



## Flex (Jan 1, 2005)

Spiderpenis
Superpenis
The Incredible Penis
Batpenis
An American Penis in London
Mr. Holland's Penis
Penisface (starring Tony Montana)
Trading Penises (Places)
My Penis Vinny (cousin)
Ocean's Penis

this is too easy.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

somehow i thought this thread would attract more ppl


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Marylin Manson Your Own Personal Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

oops i'm cheating


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i don't want more people


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

hehe


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

the Hunchpenis of Notre Dame


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

nightmare on penis street


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

its a good thing i didnt resolve to stop abusing the word penis in 05.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Sgt. Penises Lonely Hearts Club Band.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I Know What You Did Last Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Incredible Shrinking Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Penis in the Cupboard,


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I Know What You Did Last Penis


no you don't...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Island of Penis  Moreau


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

camp beverly penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

penis benjamin


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

national lampoons european penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Last Temptation of Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

you're good


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

is Rainbow Bridge a movie or just an album?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Lawnmower Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

temptation is an awesome word


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

concert


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> temptation is an awesome word




how so?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

n what the hell was that one the stones did? the documentary w the hells angels at the concert? it's on the tip of my tongue but i can't lure it inside...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

The Little Drummer Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

a word you can physically feel. it goes through your body not just your breath... maybe that's just me


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Altamont


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

yes dammit one word...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

"The end" was the reynolds film


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

ru a hendrix fan


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

yes


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

some


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

n tell me something about you... anything


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

ever hear of cynthia p caster?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i study the occult


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

the hillside penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

no i haven't heard of her tell me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

billy idol you spin me right round


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

she makes plaster casts of rockstar penises.

hendrix was among her umm clients


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i found out last night i actually like some techno stuff oh no.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.cynthiapcaster.org/casts/_dicks/casts_hendrix_page/hendrix_page.htm


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i found out last night i actually like some techno stuff oh no.




yea like what?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

o yeah they pulled some of his pubes out .... crazy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

well that moby song techno whett and venom something a lot of it is not good but some i really liked. making a gymcd. tesla said if you take a cd of that to the gym you are going to look like an idiot


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Mr. Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i said only when i go flying off the treadmill cuz i'm dancing


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

oh i like this song its old Loverboy Billy Ocean


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

moby's album Play is pretty good


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> oh i like this song its old Loverboy Billy Ocean




man whatever happened to him?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

carribean queen. now we're sharing the same dream.....

lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

so the occult thats interesting. me and both my kids have a birthmark called a witches tit. supposedly people were suspected of feeding their familiars with them. it's an accesory breast it has the potential to develop but it is rare they do. we are very good at reading each others minds. i believe we are people are capable of stuff far beyond what is commonly accepted. that we are more than we seem.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Robert Cray Smokin Gun... nice


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

yes, all these so-called magic powers are really natural abilities we all have.

the thing is that in the average person they lie dormant.

we've all had psychic experiences.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i have a weakness for guitar music


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

stevie ray vaughan was great also


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

smokin gun you will like then.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

for example, you could be thinking about someone u havent heard from in a while and then the phone suddenly rings and it is them.

a sensitivity, or intuition.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

yea i know robert cray . great guitarist


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i hear the phone get ready to ring . i think the more you accept it as natural the stronger it becomes.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah that's exactly it.

Most ppl block it out coz they fear the unknown.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i used to live over a mortuary and it never at all bothered me and i know people who haven't experienced it for themselves will doubt it but i swear i saw a ghost in broad daylight only a few feet from me


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

or u could meet a stranger and after 5 minutes feel like you've known them all your life. while some other ppl you could know 20 years and always feel a sort of wall or something.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

it wasn't a flash i thought i saw it lasted maybe 25 or 35 seconds which is a long time really


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

yep


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

I mean dont get me wrong there are alot of phonies and frauds out there u know.

palm readers and mediums etc.

but i also know that science and religion dont hold all the answers either.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it wasn't a flash i thought i saw it lasted maybe 25 or 35 seconds which is a long time really




what was the image u saw?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> stevie ray vaughan was great also


i saw lowell george 9 days before he died i asked my friend chris to turn me on to something new i'd like years later he gave me a stevie ray vaughn tape n honest i swear 9 days later he died


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i saw lowell george 9 days before he died i asked my friend chris to turn me on to something new i'd like years later he gave me a stevie ray vaughn tape n honest i swear 9 days later he died




yeah that's odd.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

whenever something bad is about to happen to me or someone i care about i usually have disturbing dreams just before.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

it was a ball of medium thick white mist slowly moving up the bed about 10 inches over my kids dad i sat up and looked at it no fear just amazement . no drugs booze smoking i saw it. it stopped held still afew beats and staeted to back up and as it did it thinned out and disappeared. nothing can explain how it moved except that it was thinking. i thought it was going to get inside richard like that was it's intent. looking for a body. like it was someone that couldn't grasp they were dead....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> yeah that's odd.


albob told me to please stayaway from george thorogood haha. saw him he survived.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

usually wherever there's poltergeist activity their is a young child


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> albob told me to please stayaway from george thorogood haha. saw him he survived.




he may have survived but he's bad to the bone.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

when i got married to richard they screwed up my birth certificate it said i was born in 1000's not 1900's


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i think seeing ghosts is pretty rare but we do feel them alot.

Like a presence i mean. You walk into a room and feel a very distict cold or unwelcoming feeling for example.

our bodies are sensitive to energies.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> when i got married to richard they screwed up my birth certificate it said i was born in 1000's not 1900's




 that explains your viking fetish then. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> usually wherever there's poltergeist activity their is a young child


 Richard and Tesla who was almost 1 were asleep in the bed


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

children are very sensitive to these things coz they haven't formed the mental blocks yet that many of us get as we become adults.

we could learn alot from them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> that explains your viking fetish then. lol


maybe i think too i just like the idea of a man being very dominant in bed not in a weird way ...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

your birthmarks are interesting


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> maybe i think too i just like the idea of a man being very dominant in bed not in a weird way ...




funny but u seem to be a strong person.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i am very strong but desire a stronger man... that is sexy to me


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

yea I understand that.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i think if a person is strong in their everyday life they may fantasize about being dominated. and vice versa.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i dont remember you here from before.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i also like smart funny spiritual sensual not just like a cave man lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

you never came out to play


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i also like smart funny spiritual sensual not just like a cave man lol




hehe.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

my sig pic had pictures of the rock n animated roses it annoyed everyone lol


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

spiritual sensual . that has a nice ring to it.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

yes i recall seeing you post. 

you are good with pictures and graphics.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

btw i like your avatar


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2005)

Ok, why did I have to read this thread.  Now you two got me scared with all this talk of ghosts.  I can't sleep..


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Ok, why did I have to read this thread.  Now you two got me scared with all this talk of ghosts.  I can't sleep..




dont fear ghosts, fear the living . lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

thank you i like yours too but you are very secretive about it i am seeing


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm just a big scardy cat man, i can't help it...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i like to make love in cemetaries ....sssshhhhhhh lol


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

secretive?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

celebrate life


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

horror movies are my favorites.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

read last post last page


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2005)

My god, there going to need to create an IM...IM.  Er, instant messeging service for you two.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i am wrecking rocks 1000 posts in 24 hrs record...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

which ones?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i hadnt realized this thread had balooned so much.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i like vampire movies alot.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

maybe you are wrecking his record too


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

old hammer horror movies from the 60's.

christopher lee as dracula etc.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

im usually not so talkative. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> i like vampire movies alot.


 me too but i think i could write better books then anne rice she frustrates me
i want big horny viking vampires lol. Luke's heritage is Romanian something romantic about that.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i think i had around 500 posts before this penismadness began


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

stoker felt that romanian mystique


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i'm glad you are talkative today


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i have mediterranean roots


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

did you see van helsing?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i enjoy talking to you. You have many facets.

not unlike a diamond.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

havent seen it yet but I mean to.

did you like it?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

yes i can sparkle *or* make you bleed how interesting


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i loved it wish it was 10 hours longer


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yes i can sparkle *or* make you bleed how interesting




countess dracula.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i went on a kick of downloading Luis Royo pics a while ago n sometimes i'd rather live in there then out here if that makes sense . go beneath the very dull surface of everything and dream.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

Tesla says i tear hearts out but i give them back...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

yes his work is great


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

usually it's just my own.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i love the eyes he gives them.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

do u draw?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

not but i tell wonderful stories...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

it drives me nuts looking at his painting and wanting their stories


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

that's why I like animals.

they don't tear hearts.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

he's got so many influences in his work it's staggering.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

my dog is awesome


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i hope he never bites he's a big sweetheart but hates the mail people. tears the curtains down....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

you can only take so much n then you too will tear out what you have to. a soft good bye does it best


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

wait


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i have more but they take so long to fetch


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

great color


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

http://img122.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img122&image=luisroyosecrets0262qo.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i like the women with the beasts... they are so tender to them. could hurt them but they don't


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

my demonlover


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

harkens back to the whole domination thing.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

http://img15.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img15&image=royopendulumcalm8rj.jpg


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i think ive seen that one before.

hey what's she doing to my head?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

http://img94.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img94&image=luisroyosecrets0036is.jpg


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

succubi


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

http://img16.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img16&image=luisroyosecrets0251dw.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

this one is amazing

http://img66.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img66&image=06maroyocal2003jun6pu.jpg


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

what do u think it is that appeals to you so much about this dark romantic stuff?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

yes that's brilliant.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

http://img78.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img78&image=luisroyosecrets0224uo.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i want to live in such interesting times... ? that it isn't just adamn picture it's a story i have to know....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

okay too slow posting all these what time did this thread start?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i hadn't seen these. thanks


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

it started at 5 minutes past Penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

1:11 pm lol no problem...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

lol are you ready to quit yet?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

quit?

what means that word?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i like that


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

where did you grow up?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

btw congrats on your record-breaking.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i don't think i have  yet half these must be yours


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

it might sound weird but I think I grew up in Ancient times.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

you aren't a viking by any chance ...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i think I  have some germanic blood but even further back in time than that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

thank you for doing this with me...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

u know , why are some of us drawn to certain points in history?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

where do you live ? you can tell me n delete it. or not tell me..


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> thank you for doing this with me...




u mean penising?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

canada


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i want to live in a stone castle isn't that common among women though the whole romance of that time


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

yes penising


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i live in maine by mt katahdin sigh we have no castles here


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i want to live in a stone castle isn't that common among women though the whole romance of that time




europe is great for that. lots of castles


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

for some strange reason i felt as tho u lived in arizona


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

would it be reasonable, possible to move to transylvania os a place like that or just utterly stupid?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i used to live in vegas


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i have been telling Luke i'm going to kidnap him n take him to the desert....


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i think alot of places in europe have alot of history and soul u know, especially rural areas.

you could literaly walk thru a churchyard and feel a great battle took place on this spot sometime in the past.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

take him to meteor crater.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

it would make for a pretty strange setting if the people that wanted to live in such a lore and legend filled place could....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

ni i used to go explore these secluded pieces of desert around lake Mead... i want to go back there.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

if i could live anywhere it would probaly be florence italy


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

i think the desert is a special place.

seems otherwordly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

if he's still talking to me i don't know if his pc crashed or what....  i have made myself utterly miserable liking him so much. probably him too. he lives in detroit.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i thought you might be italian. 2 of my husbands were.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

miserable from liking?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

southern italy yes.

would like to move there one day.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

have you been there?


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

yes.

beautiful weather. much like california. lots of history, art and great architecture.
closeness with nature.

i'm becoming sick with city-living.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

well i hope you end up where you will be happy.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

yep.

likewise


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

detroit...


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

my daughter wants to move to california or florida anyplace but here i think


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

dreaming Luke is there.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

whats wrong with where u live now?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

boring nothing here she is extremely talented and there is no way she can do what she is capable of doing here. probably should have moved a long time ago.


----------



## vanity (Jan 1, 2005)

what sort of talents?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2005)

i live in a mill town w no mill anymore to support it n noone will allow for a casino resort or anything they rather starve then face change....


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

ah that sucks


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

art, math, music,she can do voices dead on my favorite is elizabeth hurley. when she was like two she was sleeping w me n would not settle down so i said in a deep horrid raspy demon voice "look you little brat go to sleep right now or bats will come for ye liver" stories she loved... and she answered me back in the same voice.... but she could do it for a long time me just a few sentances...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

transylvanian castle may not be such a bad idea afterall.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

does she act at all

or perform?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

she can do arnold, jim carrey, anyone she tries and she sings beautifully. so does Tyler. One day at my moms when he was around 3 all day he just kept singing "your daddy works in porno now that mommys not around..."


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yes they both used to copy every thing jim carrey did or the lions in lion kind or ... it never stopped. i got her to do skits when she was little to see how much she remembered and she would add stuff to it it was a riot.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

you probably encourage them to be imaginative and creative.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

how old are they


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Tesla is 13 Tyler is 7.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

do you have a family?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

u think they'll put their stars on the hollywood walk of fame next to ours? lol


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

no, just a few cats.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

of course.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

y just cats?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i want some more pets


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i have such a strong bond with them


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Tesla is a leo you would like her...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

oh and i have a penis but u already know that

:0


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

okay we need to find a way to post faster... word association?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

shed probably make fun of me and my ghost-talk.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

dammit howd you do that i was giong to write penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

no she has had experiences


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i'm penising as fast as i could

haha


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

very funny


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

my haunted computer froze


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

don't u miss the word Penis?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i had to dump temp files


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yes i miss penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i just cleaned my cache and my computer informed me that I had 250MB of Penises.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

luke where's your penis?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

wow i was wondering


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yes i was thinking of that how did you know


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

what's that?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

detroit...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

unconscious mind i suppose.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

penises of course women aren't supposed to wonder but we do...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> detroit...




rock penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

that's why they call her wonder woman i guess.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i was going to put a thread in sex health but didn't dare do you think anyone will actually read all this?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i doubt it. the average person doesn't speak Penis.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> rock penis


What did you call me?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

a question for men because of somethin a friend of mine was talking about...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

oh no busted... lol looks like your record goes down tonight ... in flames


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

lol i guess Rock does


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

How many posts do you have today RG?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yes. Genie, I'll have a bottle of red wine and some cheese and some new slippers.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i don't know how to find out but i started on this thread at 1:11 pm n have till then your all washed up


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

she's got more posts than u could shake a penis at.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> yes. Genie, I'll have a bottle of red wine and some cheese and some new slippers.


no one called me marcia till i was like 13. my middle name is jean n they called me Jeannie...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> yes. Genie, I'll have a bottle of red wine and some cheese and some new slippers.


no one called me marcia till i was like 13. my middle name is jean n they called me Jeannie...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> yes. Genie, I'll have a bottle of red wine and some cheese and some new slippers.


no one called me marcia till i was like 13. my middle name is jean n they called me Jeannie...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i will leave those considering my objective well 1 of them


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

master kinda has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

To see your posts in here, go to user CP and when the screen comes up, scroll over the envelope next to this thread and it'll pop up how many posts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

not telling but a lot


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832, what do we have to click on to see your penis?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

did i say penis?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> not telling but a lot


You know it doesn't count if you can't prove it Marcia.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i sense penis envy there rockpenis.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> rock4832, what do we have to click on to see your penis?


Ummm, I think I'll ignore this one


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

rock we were just getting into some hot cyber vanity was a bout to post pics of his penis so you might want to go worry somplace else... i love you but sorry only us vampires here tonite  unless you want to see penis pics...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

The Pope Of Greenwich Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

what's the matter?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

A Beautiful Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

thought you left


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

just letting you know i don't want you to


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Raging Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

oh that is so unfair


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm still here but my penis had to go run some errands.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

why unfair?

I thought u liked Penis deNiro


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

headed here by any chance.... great now i'm going to burn in hell


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Sitting Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Hell Is For Heroes.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Return to the Penis Lagoon


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Tell me it might get my mind off the fire in my..... not a penis...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

not a penis... that's funny.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

don't u know vampire penises don't turn out in pictures.
same with mirrors.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

well my mirror isn't on fire....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

do vampires have sex because i _really_ want them to.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

what happened to fireman luke?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

it would make the books way better.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

ofcourse vampires have sex


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

they're the most sensual creatures


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

gary oldman made a fine dracula


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

well someone needs to tell anne rice to loosen up. show the love...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yea i agree with that


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

more


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Scent Of A Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

did you get your pm? i said what i have for posts....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Land of Penis and Honey


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

just don't say raging penis again i'm like a ticking frigging bomb here...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Searching for Penis Fischer


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

The BirdMan of Penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

my mind is a total blank okay .... desperately seeking penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

The Fountain Of Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis And Delilah


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

look who's talking penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Enemy Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

TommyPenisers   (knockers)


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

I promise to never say Raging Penis again


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

do it again


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Sense and Penisibility


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i cant get to my PM box


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

The Penis Down Below   (fire)


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Raging Penis Part 2

LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

y?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

dunno


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

A Shock to the Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

typing with 1 hand now http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=undefined#


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

what color are your eyes?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i always type with one hand


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

blue


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

your sentences are becoming shorter


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Unpenisful


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Crime And Penisment


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

A Simple Twist of Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> your sentences are becoming shorter


set up lol


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Single White Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

The Jamaican Penis Sled Team


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> set up lol




sharp


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Something Penis This Way Comes.

a classic?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

brat


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

penis eyre


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> brat




brat pitt?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

mutiney on the penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Sleeping With the penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Smilla's Sense of penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Skypenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis Talkers


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Everything You Always Wanted To Know About Penis But Were Afraid To Ask


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Stir Of Penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

on penis pond


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

The Penis  of All Fears


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

grumpier old penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penishunter


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

That Was Then???This is penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis Trap


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

All The Right Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

GI Penis  (Jane)


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

The Three Penisketeers


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

demi's boyfriend's show

PENIS'D


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis Of Troy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> demi's boyfriend's show
> 
> PENIS'D


lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

sigh


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

To penis and Die in L.A.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

it came from the penis  (swamp)


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

The Turn of the Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

oh god i might reach 1000


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

which reminds me what i was saying before about the thread i didn't dare to start .... i wonder if guys on the forum take stuff to make them have more ejaculate... a friend of mine says it works . lots more stuff n it feels better longer because of it ...  sorry i am so never getting into hell


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

oh Penis (god)


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

u don't need to take stuff for that.

there's some tantric techniques that can be used to achieve that,

yes it does make orgasms more intense and longer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

no i don't need to take it at all i am very nice and wet already thank you....


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no i don't need to take it at all i am very nice and wet already thank you....




you're welcum


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

penis days and penis nights


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

not you, the guys.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

The Unbearable Lightness Of Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

you may not go to Hell but you surely won't get into Heaven with those Bigass horns..


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

vikingstyle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

The Whipping Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

penis  the Volcano


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

penising me softly  (killing)


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> penising me softly  (killing)




never!


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

What's Love Go To Do With penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis Deal  (raw)


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Where penises Fear to Tread


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis In A Bottle


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

The Penis Blower,


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

9 to Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

The Fox And The Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

penis in the Willows


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

penis of Eastwick


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

The Penis Crystal


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis Hollow


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penispussy  (octo)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Brokedown Penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

penis According to Garp


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis Floats


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

the Year of penising Dangerously,


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis Skelter


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

sun up soon

bad vampire


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

The Way The Penis Was Won.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

very dark in the Queen's bedchamber... no penatration


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

where'
s your glass helper?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

too rough


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

arent they smooth?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

where's your helper?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

no wait


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

in bed


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yes
?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

stripes are abrasive n the head is 1 1/2" ouch


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

very pretty though


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yea no kidding look at those stripes.

much better plain.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

it does feel very good on the outside of my body though...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

much prettier in operation


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it does feel very good on the outside of my body though...




thats what tongues are for


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

don't know my eyes are closed


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yes


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

sneaky, sneaky


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hows that for a short sentance


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

? me?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yes you , your royal wetness.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

public threads these days I tell ya.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

they are going to have to lock this thread


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> they are going to have to lock this thread




such a long sentance. I'm impressed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

l


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

o


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

L.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

did you check your post count?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

nope


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

coffee?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

tea?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

posted more today than I ever have.

obviously Penis is something dear to my heart.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

u making tea?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

if you desire some master


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i like temple of heaven gunpowder tea


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

subtle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

is that really a tea?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

call me bambi


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/redir?src=websearch&requestId=b7254dbb485edd56&clickedItemRank=1&userQuery=temple+of+heaven+gunpowder+tea&clickedItemURN=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coffeeam.com%2Froyceygun12l.html


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yes its green tea


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

but don't call me slow...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i'll try it.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks bambi.

green tea helps circulation and we all know what that means for erections.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

back in 64 seconds


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i will fix you a whole pot


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

u just wanna keep me up.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yes


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

so are you a bachelor for life?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

happier single?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

much as i'd like to stay, i really must go or tomorrow(today) will be abominable.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

believe in love?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

nnnoooo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

sorry i asked


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> so are you a bachelor for life?




hopefully not.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sorry i asked




why?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

good


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i asked you leave


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

u think I'm a gigolo or something?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

no think i enjoyed very much talking to you


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i'm not single by choice.

I'm picky and want the best.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

what is the best?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

someone u have harmony with u know.

u understand each other in words but also in silence.

sharing a love for similar things, similar values .

all those things.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=875880#.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

it is really nice to know some men think that way...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

whats that?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

cheap sex means nothing to me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

the red thing?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

when u share passion and love with someone u care deeply for u feel full of life and not like an empty shell.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> the red thing?




yes


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

you are the second guy on here recently who wants something more


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

maybe thre is hope for mankind


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

did u ever see the movie Immortal Beloved?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yahoo chat do you have yahoo instant message


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i don't think so but i will make it a point to


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i havent got any chat progs installed yet as i recently reinstalled OS


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

that movie illustrates what im talking about


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

o when you do let me know? and yahoo is way better than aim


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

it's about Beethoven


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i'll watch it. sorry to keep you up.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i use a program where u can chat with ppl on different programs


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

no i haven't seen it then


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

talking of deeper things will stimulate me more than any tea.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

do you like poetry?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

so why do u break so many hearts?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

you do


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> do you like poetry?




sure especially the romantic poets.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i don't mean to i am just to afraid to let mine go


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i won't pretend to love a man i can't respect


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

am afraid of having a broken heart


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

that happens after we get burned a few times.

I understand that


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

to be honest id much rather be alone than in bad company .

u know, someone who only drags me down.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i want to really be truly forever deeply beyond life in love and don't want to settle for less


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i want to really be truly forever deeply beyond life in love and don't want to settle for less




I think that is the only kind that is worth it,


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

kisses that make your heart thunder in your chest because the other person is it for you a second piece of you


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

there is something magical about the whole thing.

many ppl let the pressures of everyday life ruin that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

love that isnt make me happy make me feel good but i would die for this person like i feel for my kids


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i avoid everyday life like the plauge


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

being able to give yourself completely to a man because you know you are safe. my women and their fierce beasts.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

what no walmart?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> being able to give yourself completely to a man because you know you are safe. my women and their fierce beasts.




to me that means like being able to be yourself, the real you with the person.

you dont need to impress or put on a mask or show.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

too much to ask?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

probably

lol

but i rather aim high.


----------



## jack52 (Jan 2, 2005)

Once upon a Penis in America(time)Prince of the Penis(city)
Penis Brothers(Blues)
We were penises once and young(soldiers)
Mad Penis(Max)
There's Penis about Mary(something)
The wedding penis(singer)


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i had forgotten about the penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> to me that means like being able to be yourself, the real you with the person.
> 
> you dont need to impress or put on a mask or show.


and trust. would you let them lead you through fire if you were not able too see? with a calm heart.... that is sharing your sex your body.... faith in a persons love and protection


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> and trust. would you let them lead you through fire if you were not able too see? with a calm heart.... that is sharing your sex your body.... faith in a persons love and protection




i think that's the foundation upon which the castle is built upon.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

so some men want love not just this weeks penthouse pet. reason enough to smile today.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> so some men want love not just this weeks penthouse pet. reason enough to smile today.




sure. i wouldn't say most men but many do.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

good because keep a secret some women still have very soft hearts ...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

To the world you may be one person,
but to one person you may be the world.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i missed the walmart thing yes i go there i have an enormouse dog that needs tons of food n a cat that looks mad if her box isn't pristine but. i love to let my phone go dead, not answer my door, stay naked all day... and i don't keep normal hors to avoid most of the conventional world, i'm a bit greta garbo sometimes


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

enormouse lol


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i missed the walmart thing yes i go there i have an enormouse dog that needs tons of food n a cat that looks mad if her box isn't pristine but. i love to let my phone go dead, not answer my door, stay naked all day... and i don't keep normal hors to avoid most of the conventional world, i'm a bit greta garbo sometimes




i vant to be alone.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i'm glad my dog can't read


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> enormouse lol




i'm sure he'd find that amusing


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> i vant to be alone.


yes and no i want to be alone w someone i love


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

what are you doing today?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

besides cursing my name


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> besides cursing my name




no that'll be pretty much the extent of it .

LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

777


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i was supposed to go shopping


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i am nuts so many more posts to go. ours were thinking posts though too well we tried...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

for what?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i am nuts so many more posts to go. ours were thinking posts though too well we tried...




how many?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> for what?




sex toys ofcourse!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

220


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

really?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i think we get along


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> really?




not telling


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i put some good links in how often do you masturbate....


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i put some good links in how often do you masturbate....


what kinda links?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

for sex toys


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

so where in canada?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

east coast


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

a


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

b


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

oh very nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

c


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

thought you were looking for links


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

d


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

e


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

f


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

raging


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

gotta go.

thanks for all the penis memories


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

g


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

nnnoooo


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yessss


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

so where did you find the thing about tesla and light you remember a lot of things like that?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i'll see u next year


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

it is next year


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

thank you


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

if you mean 2006 iwill cry


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

it was a quote i dont remember who said it tho


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> if you mean 2006 iwill cry


kidding


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

have a good day sleep?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Nature and Nature's laws lay hid in night:
God said, "Let Tesla be", and all was light. 


it is nice . show it to her.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

oh i planned on it it is beautiful


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

u have a good day too nakeddogmousequeen


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

look at her picture in my gallery


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i'm sure she'll get a kick out of it


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

she certainly has spunk.

pretty much like i pictured her


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

her and ty are in there she is my sun he is my moon... light is very appropriate


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i would like to know much more about you don't be a stranger.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

they look happy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

recommend any good books?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

they are we laugh like idiots every day it is a very nice home i have made


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

we could talk books next time


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

about your beliefs?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

me trying to make you stay longer?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> they are we laugh like idiots every day it is a very nice home i have made


i don't doubt it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

bye kiss later


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

haha


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis u later alligator.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

promises promises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

one penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

two penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

red penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

blue penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

great


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i'm


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

playing


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

with


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

myself


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Luke?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hey


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hello


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

is


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

there


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

anybody


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

out


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

T h e r e


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

aerosmith


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

blink 182


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

creed


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

dido


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

eagles


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

frank zappa


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

goo goo dolls smile...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

indigo girls oh the shame i'm brain dead


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

janis joplin


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

kinks


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

led zeppelin


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

moby


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

nazereth


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

offspring


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

pantera


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

queen


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

rasmus


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

sting


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

tom petty


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

u2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

velvet underground


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

white stripes


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yellow card


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

zz top


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

luke?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

armadillo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

baboon


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

cougar


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

dingo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

elephant


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

frog


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

goat


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hyena


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

iguana


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

jackle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

kangaroo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

lion


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

mouse


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

nightingale


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

owl


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

penguin


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

quail


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

racoon


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

sloth


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

tiger


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

unicorn


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

viccuna or vieope


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

wolverine


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

xylo xylophoning ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yak yakking


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

zebra zig zagging


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

luke


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

1


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

3


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

4


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

5


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

6


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

7


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

8


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

9


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

10


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

11


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

12


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

13


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

14


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

15


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

avacado


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

banana


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

cantaloupe


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

do not ewww donut


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

escargot barf


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

fennel


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

grapes


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hummus


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i am not eating that lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

jello


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

kiwi


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

lime


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

mango


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

necterine


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

orange


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

plum


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

quince


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

raspberries


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

strawberries


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

turnip


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

ugly fruit


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vicodin vin vin vin lol not


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

watermelon


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

xxx


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yohimba


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

zanax ?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

already gone


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

bring it on home


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

couldn't stand the weather


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

dinamo hum


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

every breath you take


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

feel like making love .... still no luke


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

get a haircut n get a real job


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hippy hippy shake


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

in the nightime


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

just once


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

kokomo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

love in an elevator


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

my michelle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

nanuk no no


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

open arms yak


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

paranoid


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

quiet riot


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

rock the cradle of love


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

sweet emotion


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

ten feet tall and bullet proof


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

under my thumb


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

van halen


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

whisper


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

x hibit


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i wanna be a cowboy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

just go away


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

kissme kill me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

loverboy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

mony mony


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

nut bush city limits


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

old time rock n roll


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

paranoid


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

quicksilver


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

ratt


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

shut up and kiss me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

try me on


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

us


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

velvet glove


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

wasted words


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

x treme


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

y


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

z


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

1


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

t


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

4


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

5


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

6


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

7


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

8


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

9


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

10


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

11


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

12


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

13


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

14


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

15


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

16


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

17


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

18


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

19


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

20


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

21


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

22


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

23


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

24


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

25


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

26


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

27


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

28


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

29


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

30


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

31


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

32


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

33


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

34


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

35


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

36


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

stayed


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

awake


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

way


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

too


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

long


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

RG69....................The Queen of Penis.   

She blew away the competition.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

just


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

looked


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

again


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

he had


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

1017


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

posts


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

in


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

24


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

hours


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

and


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

it


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

probably


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

was


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

not


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

all


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

In


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

the


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

same


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

thread


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> Dead Penis Walking
> 
> Dead Penis Society
> 
> ...


 
i totally missed this....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

penis.... where is vanity? nobody loves me today


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

The Penis Who Knew Too Much 

Hitchcock (1934)





















































































get it?

Hitchcock.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

Geez


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

smiling now


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

?


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

bang the penis slowly?   (drum)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i don't care about penis right now.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry Im bored


----------



## supertech (Jan 2, 2005)

whats up


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

supertech said:
			
		

> whats up


No pun intended Im sure


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis without a cause


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

Rebel with out a penis


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

those were already mentioned


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

they all were it was a long night


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

maybe my favorite was pardon me your teeth are in my


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> maybe my favorite was pardon me your teeth are in my




I liked that one too.

It's a good goofy vampire flick by Polanski.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i have not seen it but want to now


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i wonder if the league of extroidinary gentelman is good? i hope so... i like sean connery


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

Ehh, could have been better, but wanst bad


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

I heard it's not supposed to be very good


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i am easy to make happy no one liked 13th Warrior but i love it...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

did you see andy warhols frankenstein and dracula movies?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i did n then again in 3d


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

I liked 13th warrior but I'm a fan of those types of movies.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

did you read the book? Eaters of the Dead?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis and Peniser


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Greta Garbo...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 2, 2005)

Current:

National Penis

Meet the Penis

Lemony Snicket's a Series of Unfortunate Penises

Fat Penis

Penis Noise

Penis: Trinity

Christmas with the Penises

Penisness

The Spongebob SquarePenis Movie


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

I think we should play now with just TV show or song, Cause I think the nocturnals named every movie ever made last night


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> did you read the book? Eaters of the Dead?




isn't that what the movie was based on?

I haven't read it.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

I cant think of any TV show with more than one word titles


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Current:
> 
> National Penis
> 
> ...




Happy New Year Greek.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2005)

How about song lyrics with words replaced


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> isn't that what the movie was based on?
> 
> I haven't read it.


 yes i love books like that. have always.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Death Raft is the latest i've read about the wreck of the medusa.... again


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

you into cannibalism huh?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

not really but it's _very_ interesting.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

the thing that eats at me most about the book a father wanted to feed his dying baby blood and people stopped him. it would have helped i would have done it.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

It's hard to say how we'd react to tragic and desperate situations like that.

survival instinct kicks in.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

me n my kids talk about stuff like this. i didn't even get the question all the way out n Tesla was saying she'd eat my butt 1st...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Tyler just told us what parts we can't eat lol


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> me n my kids talk about stuff like this. i didn't even get the question all the way out n Tesla was saying she'd eat my butt 1st...




the girl needs her protein.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

there is a thread here on it Human Meat an old 1 in open chat


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

Penis Gun.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

we are talking about cannibalism you might want to hide your penis


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> we are talking about cannibalism you might want to hide your penis


yOu can eat my penis anyday


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

now don't start that it gets really hard to concentrate in here sometimes.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> yOu can eat my penis anyday


.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> .


That's just disgusting


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

I just noticed that, I just disgusted myself.   

His pee pee is dirty right? Yuck....she licked it clean.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

what's worse is it looks like 2 guy smileys.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> what's worse is it looks like 2 guy smileys.


Your right.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

mino i usually copy your smileys not this one....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2005)

I agree. Well I guess the gay members at IM could enjoy that one.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

calling all gay scatological bodybuilders (who also happen to be film buffs)...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

different subject...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

all penises in this thread must be squeaky clean


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

they don't squeak when u lube them.


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

Like having other names for the male genitalia? 

penis?
dick?
cock?
strude?l
shlong?
trouser snake?
tally wacker?
drain pipe?

am i missing stuff?


----------



## Shae (Jan 2, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> they don't squeak when u lube them.


Aw shit! I get it now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

having trouble concentrating... nobody had better say


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

raging penis?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

on penis pond
those would be fun to watch together


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

an unlikely combo but strangely suited


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i dont think i've ever watched on penis pond.

what's it about?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

no idea i am just pretending i want to concentrate


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

ever hear of a serial killer named fish?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

there is a book i need to find about him to read next


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

Albert Howard Fish


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

no idea what the book is called


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

He also liked inserting needles into his body near the genitals, acts of pain sexually excited him. 

he was a cannibal. my brother told me about the needles n that he supposedly left them in there. sick but interesting.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yea I've heard of howard fish


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

it was a specific book title and i want to read the same one.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

he was gay and into S&M


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

storm maiden is a good book


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

his story is sad i can't imagine my son at 7 enduring what he had to


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

wasn't he an orphan?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yes alone abused he had no chance. dante's inferno was part of his life how could he be normal?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yea we tend to forget why these ppl develop these problems.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

exactly


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i wonder though how a person could endure the feeling of having murdered someone.... the anxiety you would think would not be endurable


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i dreamed once i killed someone and it was terrifying.... well i was worried about getting caught in my dream i was preparing to leave the country... i was so relieved when i woke up.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i think often they simply don't "feel" anything.

a cold detachment. no empathy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i know they kill, eat, sleep... so strange.


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

well now


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

granted


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

that's fast service.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

next


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

u like?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

fallen angel. nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

this one


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yea that's very nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

i think i like the implication in the neckwear best... that he was a prisoner and she set him free....


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yes but she has something around her neck also


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

so she does what do you think that means? they both were prisoners?...


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

i thinks so

they are now free physically but the kiss is freeing them on a deeper level.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

yes


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

lucky bums


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

very


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

It's almost as though they don't really care about their newfound freedom.
They don't care about being caught and being chained up again.
All that matters to them  is that ALL consuming kiss.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

and a universe is born within it filled with all the beasts of fairie tales and legends where they will reign forever


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

well said.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

well dreamed


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

my wish?


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

That is not dead which can eternal lie,
and with strange aeons even death may die. 

H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

infinity?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> what do you think that means?


she ordered a pizza and the dude on the phone told her that it would be there in 30 minutes or less or else it would be free.  It got there in 29 minutes and so when the delivery guy got to the door she tried to stall him for 1 minute so that it would be free.  She tried very slow chit chat but in the end the guy was kinda shy so he didn't talk much and she couldn't kill 60 seconds.  Suddenly it began to rain so he ran inside to keep from getting wet, but she didn't feel comfortable with a stranger in her house.  So instead she said that they stay outside and she grabbed him by the shirt and pulled them both outside in the pouring rain.  During this grasp they gazed each other in the eyes and felt a moment of passion approaching, but restrained themselves, although the guy was a virgin and he spewed a bit, but not much.  Anyway, only 10 seconds had been killed so she pulled out her purse, which happened to have long iron chains for straps.  The rain had begun to rust the iron chains and thus she used her shirt to keep them from being rained on further.  However, during the shirt removing process that she had attempted to do in one move concurrently with the chain covering process she had tangled herself slightly around the neck with the chains.  The goofy, virgin, shy kid had decided instead to aid her for another 17 seconds and helped to remove the chains from her neck and had politely used his shirt to cover the remainder of the chains but had as well gotten stuck.  For an additional 11 seconds they wrestled with the chains with no luck, but luckily the delivery guy had packed his living bio-suit and used it to desinigrate the chains, leaving a link around each of their necks.  She then got upset that he ruined her purse, although she didn't care that much but she wanted to kill the remaining 22 seconds.  He apologized, but in a wave of frustration the woman threw her arms in the air and a peperoni flew into the air and directly into her throat and she began to choke and fell to her knees.  Not knowing what to do, but knowing CPR, the delivery boy threw his lips on hers and blew, which ironically shoved the peperoni deeper into her air pipes.  She attempted to signal to stop but he didn't understand the Portuguese sign language symbols for "Stop blowing down my throat you stupid fuck you're killing me"- or as it would seem to an onlooker- pulling on his dick.  She realized however that this process only took 21 seconds so in order to prevent conflict, although still choking, she handed the man the money and signaled to keep the change- a sturdy grasp of the opposite hand.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

you didn't say penis do it over


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2005)

i said dick


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

yes ,Ouroboros

as the ancients believed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

not the same


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2005)

penis


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2005)

ok, i let the grownups talk now.  i have to go to sleep

:bye:


----------



## vanity (Jan 2, 2005)

he said Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2005)

?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

bye very funny story


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2005)

i was not being funny, I saw no one else explaining it!


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ?




this guy ordered a pizza and his wife is consoling him because........



LOL


he's a character that chrono


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2005)

he ordered the meat lovers but instead they gave him the veggie lovers.  He is very sad.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2005)

i must sleep.  lemme sleep


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

go to bed... where is tit?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2005)

she is in puerto rico visiting her family.  she doesn't get home until thursday 

i've been very lonely since she's been gone


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i'm sorry to hear that. hows the bunny?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

Bloodninja by bloodninja

http://aftrk.com/c/c?b=24844&h=15045&sh=314482&bt=tower​ 
bloodninja: Baby, I been havin a tough night so treat me nice aight?

BritneySpears14: Aight.

bloodninja: Slip out of those pants baby, yeah.

BritneySpears14: I slip out of my pants, just for you, bloodninja. 

bloodninja: Oh yeah, aight. Aight, I put on my robe and wizard hat.

BritneySpears14: Oh, I like to play dress up. 

bloodninja: Me too baby. 

BritneySpears14: I kiss you softly on your chest.

bloodninja: I cast Lvl. 3 Eroticism. You turn into a real beautiful woman.

BritneySpears14: Hey...

bloodninja: I meditate to regain my mana, before casting Lvl. 8 Cock of the Infinite.

BritneySpears14: Funny I still don't see it. 

bloodninja: I spend my mana reserves to cast Mighty F*ck of the Beyondness.

BritneySpears14: You are the worst cyber partner ever. This is ridiculous.

bloodninja: Don't f*ck with me bitch, I'm the mightiest sorcerer of the lands.

bloodninja: I steal yo soul and cast Lightning Lvl. 1,000,000 Your body explodes into a fine bloody mist, because you are only a Lvl. 2 Druid. 

BritneySpears14: Don't ever message me again you piece of ****. 

bloodninja: Robots are trying to drill my brain but my lightning shield inflicts DOA attack, leaving the robots as flaming piles of metal. 

bloodninja: King Arthur congratulates me for destroying Dr. Robotnik's evil army of Robot Socialist Republics. The cold war ends. Reagan steals my accomplishments and makes like it was cause of him.

bloodninja: You still there baby? I think it's getting hard now.

bloodninja: Baby? 

------------------- 

bloodninja: Ok baby, we got to hurry, I don't know how long I can keep it ready for you.

j_gurli3: thats ok. ok i'm a japanese schoolgirl, what r u. 

bloodninja: A Rhinocerus. Well, hung like one, thats for sure. 

j_gurli3: haha, ok lets go. 

j_gurli3: i put my hand through ur hair, and kiss u on the neck. 

bloodninja: I stomp the ground, and snort, to alert you that you are in my breeding territory.

j_gurli3: haha, ok, u know that turns me on. 

j_gurli3: i start unbuttoning ur shirt.

bloodninja: Rhinoceruses don't wear shirts.

j_gurli3: No, ur not really a Rhinocerus silly, it's just part of the game. 

bloodninja: Rhinoceruses don't play games. They f*cking charge your ass.

j_gurli3: stop, cmon be serious. 

bloodninja: It doesn't get any more serious than a Rhinocerus about to charge your ass. 

bloodninja: I stomp my feet, the dust stirs around my tough skinned feet.

j_gurli3: thats it.

bloodninja: Nostrils flaring, I lower my head. My horn, like some phallic symbol of my potent virility, is the last thing you see as skulls collide and mine remains the victor. You are now a bloody red ragdoll suspended in the air on my mighty horn. 

bloodninja: Goddam am I hard now.

-------------- 

BritneySpears14: Ok, are you ready? 

eminemBNJA: Aight, yeah I'm ready. 

BritneySpears14: I like your music Em... Tee hee. 

eminemBNJA: huh huh, yeah, I make it for the ladies. 

BritneySpears14: Mmm, we like it a lot. Let me show you. 

BritneySpears14: I take off your pants, slowly, and massage your muscular physique.

eminemBNJA: Oh I like that Baby. I put on my robe and wizard hat. 

BritneySpears14: What the f*ck, I told you not to message me again. 

eminemBNJA: Oh **** 

BritneySpears14: I swear if you do it one more time I'm gonna report your ISP and say you were sending me kiddie porn you f*ck up. 

eminemBNJA: Oh **** 

eminemBNJA: damn I gotta write down your names or something


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

no i don't think that is the bunny. tit is very nice but she did not give you that bunny.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

i've seen that before.

it's funny.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2005)

?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2005)

aaargh.  good night, I can talk no more


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

sorry snow storm


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 3, 2005)

if you're saying something _behind_ somebody's back, aren't you really saying it to their face?

how come the announcers whipser during golf?  And how come anybody whispers at all?  The ball isn't going anywhere, yet in baseball everyone screams "Here, batter batter batter" and the ball is wailing at 100 mph.  In basket ball the opposing crowd gets brightly colored foam toys and kick their feet to disrupt the players.  TEH FUCKING GOLF BALL IS STANDING THERE!  It's on a freakin' peg, knowing it's fate and accepting it.  You're going to hit it, why do you need to do long division in your head just to hit it real hard?

fuck it all I'm going to bed


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

you were noisy when you were playing golf and now one of your friends is mad at you tit is gone you are horny but more lonely jerking off has lost it's charm tonite and they fucked up your pizza is that about right?


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you were noisy when you were playing golf and now one of your friends is mad at you tit is gone you are horny but more lonely jerking off has lost it's charm tonite and they fucked up your pizza is that about right?




i don't know about crono but that has me pegged to a T.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

you said you want more pets what would you like? n some of that pegs me too.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

birds, fish, a few wolves, dogs


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

what pets do u have?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

my dog was raised with 2 wolf hybrids ? what exactly does the hybrid part mean? i like parrots, love fish, cats dogs had ferrets but they couldn't be out of their cage enough here so my friend has them they are always free there.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

1 cat, 1 enormouse  rottie dobie mix dog, 1 fish


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

i think hybrids are a cross between wolves and domesticated dogs.

u could tell alot about a person depending on  whether they like animals or not.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

enormouse ya. lol

and thanks for all the kinks.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i agree. when i was a child i lived in a very cold home the animals were where there was comfort. my home now is not cold but the animals are still key to what is home.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

if someone doesn't like animals i usually don't like them in return.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

you are welcome. there is more i would like to give you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i see.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

if someone loves animals it shows they have compassion.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i agree with that. absolutely.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

both animals and kids have an innocence u know.

a kind of purity and simplicity.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

good nite to u greta.
sleep well.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

no my pc crashed


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

bed time for me.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

u r almost at 7000


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

tears?


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

posts


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i know. kiss. goodnight.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

goodnight


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

sleep


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

dream


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

and now i will find you lovely pictures... maybe they will creep into your dreams...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> both animals and kids have an innocence u know.
> 
> a kind of purity and simplicity.


if you value these things and try to retain them as an adult the world and people can seem very harsh. it becomes increasingly difficult to feign an interest in meeting the world on it's terms and it is pure luxury to create a haven in which you do not have to. home sweet home. call me greta


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

another favorite. if i had a book with all the stories of these paintings i'd read their's first....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

sorry. i find it strangely erotic....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

he must have done something very bad..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

sleep


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

.... penis?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

tea?


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

thanks.

I could use a cup.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

hello. right away master.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

how are this morning. i'm a night person this is morning...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2005)

Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i should at least gather comments on post 1971...


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

good morning.

yea I'm a nite owl myself.


that is some artwork there.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Penis




never heard of a movie called "PENIS".

must be a short film.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

it's not picasso but then i'd rather say tell me the story then oh nice picture 

did they make you dream?


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

i'd like to know the story behind 1972.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't recall what I dreamt but I was sore all over when I awoke.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

1972 is quite a story I'll bet.... i guess i am actually going to start writing theses stories i have wanted to read them for far too long.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I don't recall what I dreamt but I was sore all over when I awoke.


that explains a lot.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i have 18 conan books. the art on them is nice too.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> that explains a lot.




care to elaborate.



i'd like to read some of your stories.

women and beasts... doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

my body tells me i dreamed too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

what is it about 1968?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i don't remember but turning from human form to beast and back can be painful...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

where does it hurt?


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

back and arms mainly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

a tough work out?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

would you like a massage?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i am going to the gym at 6:30


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

i never refuse a massage. 

no I haven't worked out. 

what are your workouts like?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> never heard of a movie called "PENIS".
> 
> must be a short film.


 Hey!  It's not the length of the movie that matters, it's how you direct it!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

they were comfortable but i talked a guy friend that is a fitness fanatic into joining my gym and working out with me because he will change that. no more comfort.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Hey!  It's not the length of the movie that matters, it's how you direct it!




I hear you.

My penis is very small too.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> they were comfortable but i talked a guy friend that is a fitness fanatic into joining my gym and working out with me because he will change that. no more comfort.




ah but u look smashing now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i like to have a feminine body now i will get to see if a little muscle suits me. a little might be okay.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

my penis is the size of a tic tac and you can only see half of it


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i like to have a feminine body now i will get to see if a little muscle suits me. a little might be okay.




I like to have a feminine body too ...

every now and then .

LOL


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

tictactoe


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

Xxx


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

how greta dresses


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

oh


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

she won't hurt him


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

every death will die


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> she won't hurt him




yea you're right.

I think she will only kill the spider.


greta does good fashion.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

greta creates what she desires greta is very talented. greta likes soft feminine things...


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

greta is on the verge

6,999


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

yes you brought me to the verge


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

hahaha

look who's talking.

I had 500 posts prior to meeting greta.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

greta is very happy we met.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> greta is very happy we met.




ah we've known each other for a while.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

are all these royo?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

yes and i think so too.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

a re-acquainting of sorts.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

you seem familiar


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

more of a stream then a pond but nice


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

that's amazing.

i'm saving them all.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

i burn my pics to cd's and watch them on tv thru a dvd player.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i'm glad you like them. i will tell you the stories first


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

very nice.... where did you get the pic of the man and woman?


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

it jumped out at me from google.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

i have many nice ones but they are too big to post here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i resize to post sometimes. these are nearly all to big to thumbnail here but if you use image shack hosting, what i used to host these, they have a thumbnail option that can handle huge files...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

this fast factoring in time for oops


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

doesn't look like u can post copyrighted images there tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

hopefully people relize it is a thumbnail n not a tiny pic.

no pms ... you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i always do. tempting fate


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

am i in trouble?


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

not original res.
had to resize it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i will ask the guy on deviant art if i can show his mask and i think i have given Mr. Royo plenty of both credit and exposure


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Vanity.  Good to see you around.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> not original res.
> had to resize it.


?


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

still to large. oh well

Hi there Premier. 
Nice to see you too.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

I see you lost some weight. 

lol

just kidding.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

post 6,999 was a page late. pg 69 already.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

69 is your favorite #


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

hi premier.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> 69 is your favorite #


seems to follow me around.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

an endless circle


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

at long last.

serious resizing.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

Boris?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

Boris







a favorite of course...


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

I already have that one in my collection.


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

yea it is vallejo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

you don't have to resize w image shack http://www.imageshack.us/
hit browse select a pic load  then copy and paste the thumbnail info


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i love your taste...


----------



## vanity (Jan 3, 2005)

they say I taste like chicken.

LOL

speaking of which I need to put some food in my belly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

the thumbnail one that says use this first...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

yes n damn i need to go time flies when i am w you .... later.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

my arms are shaking, my legs are erect, my shower was lovely i smell like a girl again.... Tyler hates me to leave him but he showed his support today by telling me to close my eyes and put my arms up... then he put his cool water deoderant on me...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

very appealing


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

i love the cat and her feet.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2005)

?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy New Year vanity


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

hi greeky.


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 4, 2005)

American Penis

Beautfill Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

i need to go pay bills n then i will be back to tend the art gallery. and get started on my stories.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

. pretty sure it's a picasso.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

Linsner


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 4, 2005)

hi rockgazer


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

This guy is extremely appealing, looks italian. I'd be afraid of the horsepenis though.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

okay i said horsepenis..... ?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 4, 2005)

yeah but...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

midget


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2005)

happy midget.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> this one


I tried drawing this one and it came out pretty good.  i wanna scan it but my scanner and computer aren't getting along right now.  they had a fight and neither have gotten over it yet


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

post it here... please? and there better not be pizza


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

i need a nap back in a few hours...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

diamante.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

bonan


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

familiare


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

vichingo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

vanità?
toletta? 
orgoglio?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

lussuria


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

capo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

penises


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

this one. i think he looks happy there. it's sensual like he is waiting for or imagining his lover.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

like how it feels when you are laying in the sun on a coolish day but the sun is warming you. that's the look i see.


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

he seems to be dreaming


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

would he want to be untied or be pleased where he is?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

i think i would not be so quick to untie


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

he wouldn't want to be untied


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

i knew u would say that


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

i know.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Any more pictures to explore?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

we can be like that nun that talks about paintings only more fun.


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

what would she say about this?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

That Lust is my sin and all my interpreting will illustrate that... She'll be right.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

our thread or the smiley? the smiley? probably a picasso.


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

penis enlargement system.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

penis retrieval system


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

ouch!


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

....i gotta get me some kibbles 'n bits.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

how about nipples n tits? sorry wrong avatar


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

get pics from the link i just put in chat see how long before we post the same one...


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

hahahaha


that was my pic


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

nice pose


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>




I don't know who's happier the girl or the smiley.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I don't know who's happier the girl or the smiley.


 
a toss up. all 6 n no 9 though. sigh.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

the new kink i sent is nice too


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## seven11 (Jan 8, 2005)

2pac - ain't penis at ya
snow white and the seven penises


----------



## perfectbody (Jan 8, 2005)

Penis Holocaust


----------



## perfectbody (Jan 8, 2005)

Penisbiscuit


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Vanity picked this


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

And this


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Vanity picked this.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

This, which is one of my all time favorites...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Vanity picked this, which I just saved a day or two ago...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Vanity


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

And this, which is a pic i use all the time by Luis Royo...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

pretty similar tastes but we didn't pick the same pic simultaneously yet... just a matter of time...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

my son picked this. he's 7


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

i chose this


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

we both have become quite fond of this one it was a joke at first but i really like it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

penis express.  
Meet the penis'
penis the fockers


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

red penis


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

penis recall


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

penis painting?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> penis painting?


Cutting Penis?


Disney's the Penis King.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

torn between two penises. lol i voted for mr brazil then changed it to the frat guy in that thread...  what i was bored.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 8, 2005)

rock gazer where did you get all that art work from some of that stuff would make great tattoo's and possibly illbe able ti find the back piece i want

oh and

penis wars episode 2 attack of the clones


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

Penis Strain

resident penis

Debbie does Penis


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 8, 2005)

american penis 1 and 2

behind enemy penis

the lord of the penis

an american penis in london


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> rock gazer where did you get all that art work from some of that stuff would make great tattoo's and possibly illbe able ti find the back piece i want
> 
> oh and
> 
> penis wars episode 2 attack of the clones


just do a search for fantasy art. probably posting cycle tank art n skulls tonite. maybe a vampire or two.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Penis Strain
> 
> resident penis
> 
> Debbie does Penis


 
you seem to like the debbie does penis one. you've used it twice...


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 8, 2005)

you have any dragon pieces or like the beast one you have above large and detailed enough to make a good colour back piece tattoo as ive strugled to find any decent ones i like

thanks

Neo

Penis must die

penis in black 1 and 2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

i'll see what i can do when i wake up i need sleep...


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 8, 2005)

cheers


----------



## seven11 (Jan 8, 2005)

the penis and the beast


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

vampire penis. mmmmmmmm


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you seem to like the debbie does penis one. you've used it twice...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

scarpenis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

scorpenis   scorpio


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

i _really _like this one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

not a painting but it's cute her suit is painted on.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

farfalla


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

vampiro


----------



## vanity (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> pretty similar tastes but we didn't pick the same pic simultaneously yet... just a matter of time...





actually we picked 2 that were the same.

2124

2145


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

very nice but i have an advantage... more kinks


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

sure, if you got 'em.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

lol i meant i'm kinkier but i'll gladly give you some.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

stallone


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> sure, if you got 'em.


 
misterioso


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

the pics are getting better and better.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

thank you...especially every time i see your avatar...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

this one's dedicated to mistress sadid.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> this one's dedicated to mistress sadid.


very nice I'm sure she appreciates it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

she means business


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

nice. love the mace. tyler has a toy one the ball is a spiked skull on his.


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

guess she was lickin' when she should not have been lickin'.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

a better view of a vargas.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> guess she was lickin' when she should not have been lickin'.


 

yes important to know when to quit.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

a story perhaps


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> a story perhaps


yes perfect for a story. perfect.


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

thought u would think so


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

greta outfit


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

anything_here_you_don't_have?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> greta outfit


oooh i have this one very nice.


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> anything_here_you_don't_have?



those are the same as the ones i've been sendin.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> those are the same as the ones i've been sendin.


i thought so they are very italian...


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i thought so they are very italian...



u noticed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

biscione

what i am guilty of doing to your sleep...


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> u noticed.




hahaa

i was going to post that one.

one of my favs.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

try_here_yeah_i_like_these


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

Pesci


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

i have a lot of italian words to look up tomorrow. i will come back and name these.


----------



## da jock (Jan 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



Is this artwork vintage or contemporary? Nice Vargas/Betty Page hi-bred?


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 9, 2005)

some very nice art work there

just out of interrest waht are your fav rock bands and metal ones if you like metal?

Chirs


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> those are the same as the ones i've been sendin.


Do you have Luis Royo? I love him too and have tons I can send you if you want.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> some very nice art work there
> 
> just out of interrest waht are your fav rock bands and metal ones if you like metal?
> 
> Chirs


i like , aerosmith, stevie ray vaughn, george thorogood, ac/dc, the clash, green day, i love kid rock, pink floyd, led zeppelin, coldplay, black crows, nirvana, pantera, blues traveler, some dwight yoakam like wild ride and fast as you, dead, ramones, .... this could take all night... lou reed, eminem, .... longer list later.  oh n elvis


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

u2, bb king, sam cooke, fabulous thunderbirds, los lobos, nickleback, korn, slipknot, red hot chili peppers, john mayer, marylin manson, blackstreet, frank zappa, a few cher songs , eagles,


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

Rock the Cradle of Love by Billy Idol is a favorite song. One of many. What about you? I'll download n listen to what I don't recognize. Maybe I'll find new favorites.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

Vanity?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

da jock said:
			
		

> Is this artwork vintage or contemporary? Nice Vargas/Betty Page hi-bred?


not sure but i like it.not as well as this one tho


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Do you have Luis Royo? I love him too and have tons I can send you if you want.




yes i have alot of Royo 'n Bell and that sort of thing.


----------



## Shae (Jan 9, 2005)

Unfriggin believeable. A thread about male genitellia turned into an art gallery.  

Oh........Hey Ya Marcia!


----------



## perfectbody (Jan 9, 2005)

my favourite penis associated word is 'penis butter'


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Unfriggin believeable. A thread about male genitellia turned into an art gallery.
> 
> Oh........Hey Ya Marcia!



and a dandy art gallery it is.


----------



## Shae (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm a Warhol fan myself.


----------



## Shae (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## sgtneo (Jan 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Rock the Cradle of Love by Billy Idol is a favorite song. One of many. What about you? I'll download n listen to what I don't recognize. Maybe I'll find new favorites.


i like alot of the stuff you mentioned above some very good selections up there. my fav billy idol song is white wedding but rebel yell is pretty good. you should listen to some audio slave and rage against machine. also dont think i saw dire straits in the list i think i have allmost every album there is. and static-x are brilliant i won a signed album of theirs on ebay which is pretty cool. 

i will have to download the billy idol song as i havent heard that one

Neo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

my favorite thing to listen to right now is the bit vanity posted. people say they play but fuqqin a how many do _that?_


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

dominatrice


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

fame

 sete


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

farina di sangue


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

clothes for greta


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

pipistrello


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

coccolo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

cedere


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

a little warhol flavor for shae.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Well there goes my porn for today. 
j/k Marcia.


----------



## vanity (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't recall school ever being like this.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

ouch


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 11, 2005)

gotta love those outfits.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

i like the fishnet pic but she should be kissing a boy. more fun that way.


----------



## perfectbody (Jan 12, 2005)

I am not very sure abt such arts. I respect every talented artist alive....but those kind of pictures are  revolting somehow. I am a black metal fan but to be seriously fascinated by such things is beyond I can accept. Anyway I can tolerate both gays and a handful of bizarre people reasonably.


----------



## Shae (Jan 12, 2005)

Money anyone?





Ms. Monroe


----------



## Shae (Jan 12, 2005)

More Warhol


----------



## Shae (Jan 12, 2005)

Luis Royo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

i never saw this one before i love it it's very sweet they look like sisters.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

great finds shae have any more?


----------



## Shae (Jan 12, 2005)

This is a little big but its real pretty.


----------



## Shae (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

those are lovely but how are you hosting them? is there a thumbnail link for thr big ones?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

700 - 800 pixles wide is about the max for the thread without having to thumbnail them.


----------



## Shae (Jan 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> those are lovely but how are you hosting them? is there a thumbnail link for thr big ones?


Just did a google search.  Clicked on the small pic for the pic link and boom.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

contributed by Shae.... (i'll resize them n you can delete the big ones how's that?) vanity chose this one for me to write a story about...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

contributed by Shae


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

contributed by Shae


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

contributed by Shae...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

contributed by Shae.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

contributed by Shae. lovely shae...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

per cortesia


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2005)

The dark angel kinda reminds me of Vanity.  Dunno why though.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

mmmmm yes he does make one think of vanity.... at least someone around here is observant....


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mmmmm yes he does make one think of vanity.... at least someone around here is observant....


Does me taking an art class give you any hint?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

i think i'll write a story....


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2005)

About the dark angel and this sexy siren.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

n what does this make you think of?


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> The dark angel kinda reminds me of Vanity.  Dunno why though.





well, I do kiss a certain "special" woman like that and he and I have the same barber.

awesome pics shae.


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> n what does this make you think of?
> 
> ?



A vase? Or is it 2 faces?   




Sorry.  Couldn't resist.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 14, 2005)

You know... I started reading this thread from the beginining... then I got vertigo and passed out.  You folks are amazing


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> You know... I started reading this thread from the beginining... then I got vertigo and passed out.  You folks are amazing





thanks. it is an herculean feat.

you are either very brave or mad for attempting it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

mostrare sottomissione


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

Never heard of this guy before but i like some of his pieces so have a look. I guess you would catagorize it as Fetish Art. Frans Mensink.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

oooh idea maybe after this some Robert Mapplethorpe.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

Strega


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

Gatta


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

Cintura


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 15, 2005)

I allways raid my aunt's Ann Rice novels in the 8th grade. I always wanted a book to sink my teeth into.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd have to say this thread took an awesome turn for the better


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2005)

..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)

nice.


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2005)

i like that


----------



## Shae (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 16, 2005)

I like this one.


----------



## Shae (Jan 16, 2005)

This one is pretty too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2005)

very pretty shae. n love the odd little animals. wonder if they grow into massive beasts.


----------



## vanity (Jan 17, 2005)

?


----------



## vanity (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody home?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2005)

ssssshhhhhh it has to be perfect.


----------



## Shae (Jan 17, 2005)

And Vanity, I'm diggin the sigg my friend.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 17, 2005)

nice pick RG...

looks familiar. hmm.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

yes n it'll be even better when i get the animation to work right. nice sig.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

this one i like.  






          and this....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strega...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> nice pick RG...
> 
> looks familiar. hmm.


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)

Never a dull moment when you have R.G. and a male in the room.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

I decided this is my favorite.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Never a dull moment when you have R.G. and a male in the room.


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


 I guess I did my good will deed for today.


----------



## juststfu (Jan 18, 2005)

what is that...u sux anyway


----------



## vanity (Jan 18, 2005)

juststfu said:
			
		

> what is that...u sux anyway




justshutthefuckup.


----------



## vanity (Jan 18, 2005)

sparkles away!


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> sparkles away!


you have exquisite taste. n like 50 of these now.


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

Lovely Shae as always.


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Lovely Shae as always.


Gee, I'm gettin extra lovins tonight.  Feelin alright?


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> this one i like.



*Only U by Ashanti*
Oh I cant wait to get next you
Oh I just can't leave you alone
Boy you got me doing things that I would never do
And I cant stop the way I'm feelin' if I wanted to 
I'm crazy bout the way you that you could make me say your name
And if I couldnt have you I would probably go insane cause...

[Chorus:]
Only u can make me feel (only you can me make me feel)
And only u can take me there (only u can take me there)
And only u can make me feel (only you only you can make me feel)
And only u can take me there (only you can take me there)

Oh I can't wait to get next to you
Oh I just can't leave you alone
Boy you stay inside my mind ain't no denyin' that
And only you could do them things that got me comin' back 
Gotta be the realest thing that I have ever felt
And I'll do wat I gotta do to keep you to myself cause..

[Chorus:]
Only u can make me feel (only you can me make me feel)
And only u can take me there (only u can take me there)
And only u can make me feel (only you can make me feel)
And only u can take me there (only you can take me there)

Crazy 
Bout the way you feel
I just gotta have u 
Here and I 
Wanna let u
Know
I wont ever let u 
Go

[Chorus:]
Only u can make me feel (only u can me make me feel)
And only u can take me there (only u can take me there)
And only u can make me feel (u can make me feel)
And only u can take me there (only you can take me there)

Oh I can't wait to get next to you
Oh I just can't leave you alone...

*Reminds me of that song. I mean dayum!*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

we knew you couldn't wait in the war thread remember?


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> we knew you couldn't wait in the war thread remember?


Your not gonna let it go. Now are ya.  Fine. Roast me like the weenie I am.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

glad you like the sigs. want me to design one for you when i finish mine?


----------



## Shae (Jan 18, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> glad you like the sigs. want me to design one for you when i finish mine?


Shit! I dunno.  All I want now is Rock, Shawn Michaels, and Randy Orton in my bed for an origy.


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Witmaster (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm guessing he must have licked the wrong way?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


i posted this one. it'd make for an amazing story don't you think?


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Spitfire (Jan 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


Kinda reminds me of RG Hmmm


----------



## mousie (Jan 20, 2005)

The Penis of Oz


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2005)

mousie said:
			
		

> The Penis of Oz


hi mousie. glad you could join us but the game is dead. we're an art gallery now.


----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)

For Miss Rockgazer


----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


That has to be the richest son of a bitch ever.


----------



## Shae (Jan 21, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> For Miss Rockgazer


^  ~BUMP~


----------



## Shae (Jan 22, 2005)

Fine. Don't answer to Conan than. 
I might have to bring out...




The big guns!


----------



## Shae (Jan 22, 2005)

Uh, Rockgazer? R U awake?


----------



## Shae (Jan 22, 2005)

You know your gettin hot. Your not telling me.


----------



## Shae (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 22, 2005)

I guess I'll have to keep the presents.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)

very nice. um if you can get some more pics of the # 2 poster in this thread there might be a substancial cash reward involved...  this post will self desruct in 25 seconds...


----------



## Shae (Jan 22, 2005)

Huh? More pix of the 2nd poster? 
I think you ment this.





This one's my fave.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2005)

Edward Penis Hands


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2005)

Penis in the Rain


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2005)

White Penis Can't Jump


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2005)

Penis Attacks


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2005)

Oliver Penis (Twist)
Huck Penis (Finn)
Little Penis (Women)
Penis Poppins (Mary)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 22, 2005)

The lion penis (king)


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2005)

Penis Guy
Raw Penis
Penis Mountain


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2005)

Alice In PenisLand


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Huh? More pix of the 2nd poster?
> I think you ment


I meant vanity.  lol you are a great friend but a really horrible spy


----------



## Shae (Jan 22, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I meant vanity.  lol you are a great friend but a really horrible spy


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  




















huh?   Sorry, shit was flying past me today and its still happening.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## John H. (Jan 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is a game I found was funny in another forum. It is similar to the Pants game but instead you take movie titles or show titles and add or replace a word with 'penis'
> 
> 
> For example:
> ...



Hi minO,

I never "played" the Penis Game. First I heard of it.   

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Shae (Jan 27, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi minO,
> 
> I never "played" the Penis Game. First I heard of it.
> 
> Take Care, John H.


Fun thread for a while. Then it turned into an art gallery for some reason.  But hey, this thread's allright with me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 27, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

>


----------



## Shae (Jan 27, 2005)

^ You and Vanity can take one of these:




and call me in the morning.  

Complements of Dr. Shae.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 27, 2005)

you just think if we're buzzed we won't see you peeking in the windows...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch, he scratched her bottom....


----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)

Is it me or this chick looks like Briggite Nealson?


----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


these are great shae. i always liked this one a lot.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

These ones are by Michael Parkes. I like the living inside dreams quality to them....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

they seem so serene... i think they appeal to the nudist in me too  .


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


I dig this one.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

hey hi. i have more.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

this is one of the 1st pieces of his i ever saw n still a favorite.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

and on a different note


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

^ Shit!  Did you forget to put up a sign that says "Objects may be closer than they appear"?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

awwww did i scare you? boo!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

Bettie Page and Julie Strain


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm. akk.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

i really like these three.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Shae (Feb 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2005)

i dunno. he's a fallen angel. maybe god is ripping off his wings


----------



## Shae (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm hurting myself lookin at the damn thing!  I see hands. I cock my head sideways and I see lesbians sucking eachothers nipples.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


  Shae _*this*_ pic is on this page n you are seein lesbians sucking each others nipples???  hhhhmmmm.  . k. it's valentine's day i've been up all nite i'm going to bed now and sleeping till maybe 2... i'm gonna dream of vanity playing this guy's role in a 6 hr. sexcapade ok? hair, nice little nip ring.... n hmmmm whats that he's hiding behind his back? see _*that's*_ how you use your imagination...   akk.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2005)

she even said cock n sucking in that post n still came up w lesbians n nipples....


----------



## Shae (Feb 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Shae _*this*_ pic is on this page n you are seein lesbians sucking each others nipples???  hhhhmmmm.  . k. it's valentine's day i've been up all nite i'm going to bed now and sleeping till maybe 2... i'm gonna dream of vanity playing this guy's role in a 6 hr. sexcapade ok? hair, nice little nip ring.... n hmmmm whats that he's hiding behind his back? see _*that's*_ how you use your imagination...   akk.


I was talking about this pic:





But hey, whatever you are fantasizing about or doing, I'm not stopping ya.


----------



## Shae (Feb 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> she even said cock n sucking in that post n still came up w lesbians n nipples....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I was talking about this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i know you meant that pic.... hey shae happy valentine's day beautiful. how's the candy n tequila rose?


----------



## Shae (Feb 14, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i know you meant that pic.... hey shae happy valentine's day beautiful. how's the candy n tequila rose?


Beautyfull. And two of Rosey Palm's sisters are comming to see me if I see two of my fine-ass fellas on WWE Raw tonight. And you know who they are!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

Vanity....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

[URL=http://img126.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img126&image=luisroyothewait9jp.jpg]
	
[/url]


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 23, 2005)

I know I'm a sick fuck but I am a big fan of Spencer Tunick's photos.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2005)

those are cool shae. does anybody have any idea what this is from?


----------



## Shae (Mar 4, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> those are cool shae. does anybody have any idea what this is from?


Sheesh! Must you rub it in our faces!


----------



## Shae (Mar 4, 2005)

More Spencer Tunick: this stuff is so raw. i like them alot.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Sheesh! Must you rub it in our faces!


  sorry my little bi-curious beauty.  anyway i found out what it's from, a program that comes w all kinds of nasties like spyware, adware and viruses. ikkk. you need to be really suspicious of any freeware and shareware. some guy made it for his friend. makes a really nice avatar tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

William
 Bouguereau
 Painter
 France, Academic Classicism 
 born 1825 - died 1905






Nymphes et Satyre​


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





 Cupid and Psyche as Children_.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





 Psyche and Cupid_.
_





  The Rapture of Psyche_.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





 Birth of Venus_.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





 Springtime_.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





 Elegy_.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





 Young Girl Defending herself against Cupid_.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





 Mailice_.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





_ _Innocence_.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





__The Joys of Motherhood (Girl Tickling a Child)_.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

_





  Cupid with a Butterfly_.


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

Andy Warhol


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

More Warhol


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

I think this artist needs a ~BUMP~


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## SpankLikeAlice (Mar 8, 2005)

The deer penis
cat penis 
schindlers penis 

couldnt stop myself :I


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 8, 2005)

Big penis's house (momas)


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

the penis-ator I, II and III
penis the barbarian
conan the penis


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

I


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

need


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

more


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

posts


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

me so hungi


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

always


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

hungry


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

cracky is bad


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

jaaaaaah ich bin ein berliner jaaaa


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

fuck ya'll and have a good night... im out


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

hey what are you doing to my art gallery? lol.


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)

HERE I COME TO SAVE THE DAY! and this artist needs another bump.


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

im back


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

now lets get some more posts hehe


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

by the way.... i dont get the point of those pictures


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

you have to post a picture
  art. 
  to post in here.
  or you are um just some guy lookin for penis.
  that's the rules.


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> by the way.... i dont get the point of those pictures


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)

Dude, the thread turned into an art gallery pages back.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

i used this game when it started to get over 1000 posts in 20 hrs. vanity got like over 700. we have used all the penis movies up it has been an art gallery for like two months. it is not a penis game anymore. some of the things we came up w tho were so funny. once upon a penis in mexico hehe a fistful of penis raging penis... it was fun.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

if you want to just get posts go here Rock's Whoring Thread he's trying to get it up to 1,000 pages. or this one is really fun you can write anything but it has to be two words The two word only thread! one of my favorites. or you can start a new thread n make it whatever you like.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you have to post a picture
> art.
> to post in here.
> or you are um just some guy lookin for penis.
> that's the rules.




ummm i dont know how to post pictures


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

but thanks rg ill go to the other threads


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)

Since my 21st birthday is comming June 26th, I'm thinking about my birthday present to get myself. And I want a tatoo. And I want a phoenix on my arm (explination soon.  ) Anyone want to help me with posibilities about which phoenix to get?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

>


 i love the beasts. best part of some of the pics.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

be really sure tho shae. i like the 2nd one.


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

maybe you should ask vanity. he just talked me out of a tattoo, which is what i was buying myself for my birthday. i got jewelry instead. very pretty.


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 19, 2005)

*SUICIDE*

       You see, the lightning refuses to strike me--that is where the defect          is. We have to do our own striking, as Barney Bernato did. But nobody          ever gets the courage till he goes crazy.
         - Letter to Henry Rogers, 6/16/1897        

Suicide is the only sane thing the young or old ever do in this life.
         - quoted in _Mark Twain: God' s Fool_, Hamlin Hill

         Unfortunately none of us can see far ahead; prophecy is not for us. Hence          the paucity of suicides.
         - "Which Was the Dream?"     









  But we are all insane, anyway...The suicides seem to be the only sane people.
   - Mark Twain's Notebook, #40, (Jan. 1897-July 1900)

   Of the demonstrably wise there are but two: those who commit suicide, &    those who keep their reasoning faculties atrophied with drink.
   - Notebook, 1898

   I do see that there is an argument against suicide: the grief of the worshipers    left behind, the awful famine in their hearts, these are too costly terms for    the release.
   - Letter to W. D. Howells, 7/13/1889


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)

u messed up my theme. dammit!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


 hmmm this looks like two chicks my little bi curious friend.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2005)

Funny.....but when I last left it was a "Penis" room....


----------



## Shae (Apr 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmm this looks like two chicks my little bi curious friend.


It was just random pickin.  I just did an erotic art image search on google and thats what I've found.


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

Random stuff I found. Archangel might like these.


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

More....


----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (May 9, 2005)

I love this one.


----------



## clemson357 (May 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Once Upon A Penis In Mexico



that could be dangerous.


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2005)

not if it's the right penis.


----------



## Shae (May 10, 2005)

More angel pics I found...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

*[font=Trebuchet MS, Tahoma, Maiandra GD, sans-serif]"And                  moving through a mirror clear
That hangs before her all the year,
                 Shadows of the world appear.
                 There she sees the highway near
[/font]**[font=Trebuchet MS, Tahoma, Maiandra GD, sans-serif]    Winding                  down to Camelot..."
[/font]**[font=Trebuchet MS, Tahoma, Maiandra GD, sans-serif]~Alfred                  Lord Tennyson (1843)[/font]*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


*nice*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *nice*


 thanks. presents for Vanity


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


Loved the crappy scarry movie show she hosted in the 80's


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

elvira. nice.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 26, 2005)

From my favorite Movie, "Support your local Sherrif"


To:


*Support your local PENIS*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

Vanity and i had so much fun playing this game i think he came up with the best one *A Fistfull Of Penis*.


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2005)

soylant green
Soylant Penis


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2005)

The Cock And Balls Diaries


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

your supposed to say a movie title n replace one word w penis like* once upon a penis in mexico* or *on penis pond* or *blue penis*


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2005)

The wizard of penis


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*hard penis* (hard rain)


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

Vanity also came up with* raging penis*


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2005)

Texas chainsaw massacre

Texas penis massacre


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*fried green penises*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*Dracula's Penis*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*loss of penis innocense*


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2005)

Wag The Penis

 Wag The Dog


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2005)

Big trouble in little China

*Big penis in little China*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*the penis fields* (the killing fields)


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2005)

How Stella Got Her Penis Back

 Groove


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*fear and penis in las vegas*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*zen and the art of penis maintenance*


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2005)

The three penises go to Mars
..............stooges


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2005)

The towering inferno
*The penis inferno........or The towering penis*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*ace ventura penis detective*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*ace venture penis nature calls*


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2005)

The princess and the penis
.............................,pea


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*penis warrior* (13th)


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2005)

Inherit The Penis

 ....wind


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

*sleeping with the penis* (enemy)


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

warning this game gets crazy if you play it too long. vanity n i did all night. i ended up asking my daughter to get me a slice of penis (pizza)  akk.


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2005)

Sleepy Hollow
*Sleepy penis*


----------



## Shae (Jul 26, 2005)

Here we go with the friggin penis shit again!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

The Naked Penis - (Gun)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

Army of Penis - (Darkness)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

Penis Recall - (Total)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

The Night the Penis Went Out in Georgia - (Lights)


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2005)

In the Penis Now .... Army

 Penis Wars
 Return of the Peni
 The Penis Strikes Back
 The Phantom Penis
 Attack of The Penis'
 Penis of the Sith


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

Everything you always wanted to know about Penis,
But were afraid to ask - (sex)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

Gone with the Penis - (Wind)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

Sergeant Pepper's lonely Penis Club Band - (hearts)

Sergeant Pepper's lonely Hearts Club Penis - (band)

Sergeant Penis's lonely hearts Club Band - (peppers)

Penis Pepper's lonely Hearts Club Band - (sergeant)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2005)

A Fistful of Penis - (Dollars)


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2005)

Penisjuice ... beetle


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2005)

here you go foreman. have fun breaking the record.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Broken Penis


ouch


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

The Little Penis (mermaid)
Penis (bambi)
The Penis Effect (butterfly)
My Boss's penis (daughter)
Pumping Penis (iron)
Penis in Germany (Made)
The Penis Movie-Bigger, Longer, And uncut (south park)
Some kind of Penis (monster)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

Under the tuscan penis (sun)
The Nutty penis (professor)
Penis Dolittle (dr.)
PenisPenisbangbang (chitty)
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Penis (dragon)
House of Flying Penis (daggers)
The brave little penis (toaster)
The brave little penis goes to mars (toaster)
Dante's Penis (inferno)
The Penis Clause (Santa)
A clockwork penis (orange)
James and the giant penis (peach)
The Penis: Reloaded (matrix)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

Penis wide shut (eyes)
Pirates of the caribbean: curse of the black penis (pearl)
The Penis (blob)


And for a book
Fried Green Penis (tomatoes)
and
How to eat penis (worms)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

All about the penis (benjamins)
American Penis (pie)
Penis Pie (american)


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

The penises of Katie Elder



1965...The sons of Katie Elder


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2005)

start reading at pg 1. there are some classics then it evolves into an art gallery then the penis game sputters to a start again.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah, i did... You guys and your naked drawings... *shudders* weird


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

My favorite as of yet is "big mamas penis"


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

does anyone have any idea how i can save this whole thread? w images n everything?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 21, 2005)

Penis Van Lesbian
Dick Van Dyke


----------



## Shae (Nov 21, 2005)

I dunno why this thread is still alive and where this is going so all I have to say is....Cock Horror Picture Penis (Rocky Horror Picture Show).


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

i just mailed myself the whole thread 1 page at a time got pics n all tho so


----------



## BulkHead (Nov 21, 2005)

king of the penis


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

it's all about the penises

 (benjamins)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

waiter there's a penis in my soup

 (girl)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

pretty penis pink

 (in)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

penis fury

 (blind)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

penis doom

 (omega)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

corpse penis

 (bride)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

frankenstein and the penis from hell

 (monster)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 21, 2005)

In most relationships happenis is hard to find -


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

in cold penis

 (blood)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

star wars 3 revenge of the penis

 (sith)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

penis world

 (water)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

penis from the crypt

 (tales)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

gay


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

What?
 You guys don't want to play penis with Little wing, Shae and I?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Very gay


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Gee I don't know. Something tells me you would very good with the Penis thread.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What?
> You guys don't want to play penis with Little wing, Shae and I?


Shae and LW are just playing...

I don't know what you're up to -


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 21, 2005)

I started playing games with my penis like 2 hours ago, thank you.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Shae and LW are just playing...
> 
> I don't know what you're up to -


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> I started playing games with my penis like 2 hours ago, thank you.


Hide and seek right, bet it's doing a great job of hiding.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2005)

Matchstick Penis (men)
 Dude Where's my Penis (car)


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Penis


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Willy Wonka and the Penis Factory


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Face-Penis (off)


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Penis of Wax (House)


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Lord of the Penis: Fellowship of the Penis


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

The Italian Penis


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

The Penis Job


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Pirates of the Penis


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

The League of Extraordinary Penis


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Road to Penis


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Secondhand Penis


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Penis in Translation


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2005)

Penis and Hooch


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Pulp Penis


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Penis Fiction


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Fantastic Penis


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

March of the Penis


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2005)

Penis and the Angry Inch


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Kill Penis: Vol. 1


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Kill Penis: Vol. 2


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Penis Bill: Vol. 1 and Vol. 2


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

The Penis After Tomorrow


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2005)

Should change to Song Titles since all of the movies have been done.

 It's a Small Penis After All (world)
 Purple Penis (Haze,Rain)


----------



## Fifedogg (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey dude where's my Penis


----------



## mrmark (Apr 6, 2006)

Penis the Menace


----------



## KEFE (Apr 6, 2006)

King of the Penis


----------



## MyK (Apr 6, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> King of the Penis


----------



## KEFE (Apr 6, 2006)

Amazing Penis (Grace)


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

The lord of the penis


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

depenis (derailed)


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

a history of penis (violence)


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

point penis (break)


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

penis break (point break)


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

crouching penis hidden dragon


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

crouching tiger hidden penis


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

penis tiger hidden dragon


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

hidden tiger penis dragon


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

dazed and penis (confused)


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

half penis (baked)


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

28 penis later (days)


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 6, 2006)

the last penis (samuri)


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 6, 2006)

the penises have eyes


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 6, 2006)

one of vanity's best ones

a fistful of penis

raging penis was good too


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> my daughter is 13 n she is asking if that is you in your avatar?





vanity said:


> Dead Penis Walking
> 
> Dead Penis Society
> 
> ...









Carl McCoy


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

the 40 year old penis.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, LW. Why the desire to get this thread resurrected?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2011)

penis pie


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2011)

interview with the penis


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2011)

I quit


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

wasn't the point but there have been a lot of new movies out in the last 6 years. 

no penis attached

the king's penis....


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> wasn't the point but there have been a lot of new movies out in the last 6 years.
> 
> no penis attached
> 
> the king's penis....


 
lw long time no see how are you?


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

Sisterhood of the traveling penis.

Sorry if this one has been done.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

Penis Balboa


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

Justin Penis :Never say Never:


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

No penises attached

Might not be that good of a flick for us gals


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> lw long time no see how are you?



i'm ok but not sure who you are?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

paranormal penis

the company penis

the penis inside me


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> No penises attached
> 
> Might not be that good of a flick for us gals



was funny posting it cuz of the little button that says "manage attachments"


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

hows this one?


i spit on your penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

Penis Grit


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

From Penis to Nada

Poor girl


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

The Green Penis


Girls step away, run


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

Black Penis

Hello there, ow u doen'? lol


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

there are soooooo many movies i haven't see. i want to see the rite with hopkins. 


half penised 

unpenisable

you will meet a tall dark penis


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

No Penis for Old Men 

School of Penis

Down and Out in Penis Hills

Short Penis (Circuit)

The Penises Have Eyes

Valley of the Penises

Just Go With Penis (it)

I Am Penis Four

Clash of the Peni

Penis and other Drugs

Hot Penis Time Machine

Cirque du Freak: The Penises Assistant

Disney's A Penis Carol

Men Who Stare at Penis


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

Penis Assasin

The Devil Wear Penis


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

Inglorious Penises

Quantum of Penis


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

Nick and Norah's Infinite Penis


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

The Last Penisbender

Social Peniswork

Kick Penis

Sense and Penisibilty


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 17, 2011)

Academy award winner: The Deer Penis (Hunter).  Starring Christopher Penis Walken.  
Superpenis.  
PenisMen (Xmen)
When Harry met Penis.
Back to the Penis.
The human Penis. (Centipede)


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

The Penis always rings twice

The Last Penis of Christ

Penis of Brian

My Left Penis

Don't Tell Mom the Penissitter's Dead


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

Penisless in Seattle


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 17, 2011)

Jim Carrey Movies.

Penis Penis  (liar liar)
The Penis Show (Truman)
Ace Ventura: Penis Detective
Punch Drunk Penis
Ace Ventura 2: When Penis Calls
Fun with Dick and Penis.  (Jane)
Peggy Sue Got Penis (Married)
Penis Forever (Batman)
Penis on the Moon (Man)
Me My Penis and Irene
How the Grinch Stole Penis
Penis Almighty (Bruce)
Eternal Sunshine of the spotless Penis (Mind)
Lemony Snickets: A series of Penis events
Horton hears a Penis (Who)
I Love You Penis (Phillip Morris)


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Penises

Dr. Strangelove: Or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Penis

Penisraiser

There Will Be Penis


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you people 12?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

Buffy the Penis Slayer

To answer the ? I am 12 at Penis (heart)


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 17, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> Are you people 12?



HEY HEY.  Dont come in Here waiving your Nose in the air you fuckin Jerkoff.  
You dont like it.  GTFO!!  Bitch


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2011)

Dude, Where's my Penis?


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> Are you people 12?



Ummmm 12 and a half, whatever, don't be a hater  

Just having fun


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 17, 2011)

cabin penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

despicable penis

megapenis

bulletproof penis

oh 

Narnia The Voyage of the Penis Treader.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

let penis in

drillbit penis

running with penis

national penis

we own the penis

free penis

horton hears a penis


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

the painted penis

mark of the penis

bend it like penis

dead penis


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

penis her dead body

feast of penis

before penis falls

the sword in the penis 
or
the penis in the stone

penis and the real girl


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 17, 2011)

Drive Penis 3D

Watchpenis

Iron Penis

Iron Penis II

The Last Penis

Penis Impossible

Conan: The Penis

Black Penis

Last Penis in Paris


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

penis wood

sweeny todd the demon penis

way of the penis

FOTN penis heads


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

rockabilly penis

the penis thief

the penis fairy


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 17, 2011)

penis redemption
zack and miri make a penis
penis drive
penis from iwo jima


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2011)

penis hole

kiki's penis service

because i said penis

toy penis

cinderella penis


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)

Star penis


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2011)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Penis


----------



## vortrit (Feb 18, 2011)

The last penis on the left


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2011)

the legend of the drunken penis

penis of fury


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2011)

Lust For Penis (Life)
Penises Don't Cry (Boys)
Yankee Doodle Penis (Dandy)
They Shoot Penises, Don't They? (Horses)
The Ox-Penis Incident (Bow)
Strangers on a Penis (Train)
Scarpenis (face)
Waking Penis (life)
A Penis Darkly (Scanner) 
Penises Like Us (Spies)


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2011)

I Heart Penises (Huckabees)


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 18, 2011)

The Book of Peni


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 19, 2011)

True Penis (Grit)

Just Go With Penis (It)

Love and Other Penises (Drugs)


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

Apocalypse Penis.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2012)

I raise this thread (like a penis)


----------



## dabubblebutt (Aug 12, 2012)

Das Penis


----------



## dabubblebutt (Aug 12, 2012)

The Girl with the Penis Tattoo


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2012)

raging penis
a fistful of penis


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2012)

the dark penis rises
the penis games


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2012)

nuns on the penis
lady godiva rides penis
blood on satan's penis
the penis thickens


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Aug 13, 2012)

Dawn of the Penis
Conan the Penis
3:10 to Penis


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2012)

"Total Penis" starring A. Schwangenegger
"The 6th Penis" starring A. Schwantzenegger
"Terminator 3: Rise of the Penis" starring A. Schlongenegger
"Around the Penis in 80 Days" starring Arnold Schwarzenegger as Prince Pee-Pee
"End of Penis" starring A. Schwarzeweiner
"Last Action Penis" starring A. Wrinklebeast
"Commandildo" starring A. Snaketrousernegger


----------



## maniclion (Aug 14, 2012)

Humpfree Bogarse in:
Cock la Blanca
The Maltese Penis
The Big Shlong

 Torsion Welts in:
Citizen Cack
F for Phallus
The Third Leg


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> A Beautiful Penis



Hahahaha, this game is awesome, I feel like a kid again! 


Raging Penis
The Dark Penis
12 Angry Penises
Penis Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
Penis Club
Raiders of the Lost Penis
It's a Wonderful Penis
About a Penis
Penis of Glory
The Green Penis


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2012)

The Elephant Penis


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2012)

Toy Penis


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2012)

Penis of Evil
Cool Penis Luke


This one is awesome, hang on hang on... No Penis for Old Men


This is too fun to do High!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2012)

The King's Penis


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2012)

How to Train Your Penis


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2012)

Let the Right Penis In


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2012)

Holy Shit 94 pages, I am seriously late to this party.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 14, 2012)

Penis of Darkness
Fellowship of the Penis
The Two Penises
Return of the Penis
Monty Python and the Holy Penis
12 Penises
Penis Ho-Tep


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 14, 2012)

The Sixth Penis
Penis Salvation
Penis Back Down
Bloodpenis (Bloodsport)
The Bourne Penis
The Shawshank Penis
Pulp Penis
Schindlers Penis
Transformer: Darkside of the Penis
Transformers: Rise of the Penis
Jennifer's Penis
Fight Penis
One Flew Over the Penis's Nest
Goodpenis
City of Penis
The Silence of the Penis
American History Penis
Terminator 2: Penis Day
Citizen Penis

This game is fuckin awesome! Lol


----------



## longworthb (Aug 14, 2012)

Meet the penis


----------



## longworthb (Aug 14, 2012)

Horrible penis aka horrible bosses


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Hahahaha, this game is awesome, I feel like a kid again!
> 
> 
> Raging Penis
> ...



the day mino started this i decided to break the record here for posts in one day. i made over a thousand posts in this thread in one day.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2012)

i still think a fistful of penis was the best one so far. once upon a penis in mexico was pretty good, raging penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2012)

also just a warning... a few hours into this game i meant to ask my daughter to get me a slice of pizza i mistakenly asked for a slice of penis.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 14, 2012)

The Land Before Penis


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 15, 2012)

Breaking Penis
Penis on Wheels
The Walking Penis
The Emperors New Penis
Law & Order: Special Penis Unit
How To Train Your Penis
Penis In The Middle
Diary Of A Wimpy Penis


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> also just a warning... a few hours into this game i meant to ask my daughter to get me a slice of pizza i mistakenly asked for a slice of penis.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 15, 2012)

Transform...................................... penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

penising private ryan.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 15, 2012)

Black Cock Down


----------



## maniclion (Aug 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i still think a fistful of penis was the best one so far. once upon a penis in mexico was pretty good, raging penis.



I think we've got all the movies with penis in the title, lets do like I did above and try to work any slang for penis into movie titles.  Come on changing Orson Wells The Third Man into The Third Leg was fun.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

loses something that way. just doesn't seem as funny. 

big penis in little china is funny
big dick in little china
big cock in little china
big tool in little china
big johnson in little china

not so funny.

a lot of new movies are out the last few years

no penis attached
the darkest penis
how to train your penis
penis fairy
why did i get married penis
penis at a funeral
the back-up penis
it's kind of a funny penis
bouncing penis
the penis inside me
you will meet a tall dark penis
men who penis at goats

that last one was for the ag crowd. 

how about people do it any way that's fun for them


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> also just a warning... a few hours into this game i meant to ask my daughter to get me a slice of pizza i mistakenly asked for a slice of penis.



Just a slice?


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 15, 2012)

Full Metal Penis


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> aaaaaaahhhhhhhh i just asked my daughter for a small slice of penis n a rum n coke..



nope. a slice with a run n coke


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

*rum


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 29, 2012)

Charlie's Penis's


----------



## effinrob (Sep 2, 2012)

full metal penis


----------



## maniclion (Sep 4, 2012)

Curious Penis of Benjamin Button


----------



## maniclion (Sep 4, 2012)

Fried Green Penises


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 4, 2012)

The Green Penis   (Tribute to Micheal Clark Duncan, RIP brother)


----------



## dabubblebutt (Sep 5, 2012)

A Penis called Wanda


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

Fifty Shades of dick


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 16, 2015)

black dicks matter....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> black dicks matter....



All dicks matter!


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 27, 2015)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Penis


----------



## the_predator (Oct 27, 2015)

The Avengers: Age of Penis


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 27, 2015)

Penis of Steel

Clash of the Penises


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2015)

fresh squeezed penis....


----------



## the_predator (Oct 27, 2015)

Terminator: Rise of the Penises


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 27, 2015)

O Penis, Where art Thou?


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

The fellatio

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Is it true that semen contain protein?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 9, 2015)

parganosa said:


> Is it true that semen contain protein?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yup,not to mention all the other nutrients,its a super food really, lol

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Ohh haha now i wonder why my ex alwayas told me that i always take his cum. But kind a gross lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 9, 2015)

parganosa said:


> Ohh haha now i wonder why my ex alwayas told me that i always take his cum. But kind a gross lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Ya I'm sure that s why lolz 

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Somedays are salty, someday arent really salty lol.in the end i still.ingest his superfood lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 9, 2015)

Thata girl 

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Haha tnx

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2015)

Star Wars: The Penis Awakens


----------



## doubleduecedonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

"The wizard of penis"


----------

